# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 20 ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناويــــن الصحـــف المريخيـــة الثلاثاء ٢٠١٦/١٢/٢٠م

صحيفة الزاويــة
جبرة وهيلات : اللاعبون فاجونا بلآداء والحماس والرغبة في الفوز
المريخ يفشل في الحفاظ علي التقدم ويخسر من تابول
سنهوري : حمد السيد وحجوج اعضاء في القطاع الرياضي وعبدالغفار مديراً للكرة
جمعية عموميه طارية لٳجازة الاساسي للمريخ .. الانتخابات في مايو والهلال يتواضع امام كوكاكولا
المريخ يتعرض للخسارة الثانية

صحيفة الزعيم
المريخ يقدم اجمل مبارياته .. يخسر تجربة تابول والغربـال نجماً
المجلس الاحمر يعقد اجتماعاته .. يسمي رؤوساء قطاعاته والوالي يقود الرياضي
الفريق عبدالله كبير مساعدي الرئيس .. احمد عباس للسنية وعصام الحاج يؤكد : تدشين الشرف في ينايـر
مجلس المريخ يجتمع في الشهر مره واحدة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يعين الوالي رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي ومزمل للإعلام

عبد الله عيسى مساعدا اول للرئيس
لجنة تسيير المريخ تكون اللجنة التنفيذية من الضباط الأربعة ومساعد أول الرئيس

تكوين 11 قطاعا على رأس كل منها مساعد للرئيس والطلب منهم بتشكيل قطاعاتهم خلال 48 ساعة

افتتاح مجلس الشرف في يناير والزام كل اعضاء اللجنة بالمساهمة فيه بمائة ألف جنيه

جمعية طارئة لتعديلات النظام الاساسي خلال ثلاثة شهور وانتخابية خلال ستة شهور

عقدت لجنة التسيير الجديدة لنادي المريخ اول اجتماعاتها ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي برئاسة الرئيس جمال الوالي وحضور عدد كبير من أعضائها.
وقرر الاجتماع تسمية الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى مساعدا اول للرئيس وتكوين اللجنة التنفيذية من الرئيس ومساعد الرئيس الاول والضباط الثلاثة الآخرين، كما قرر اعتماد 11قطاعا لادارة شؤون النادي المختلفة خلال الفترة المقبلة وعين على رأس كل قطاع مساعد رئيس وذلك على النحو الآتي:-
* القطاع الرياضي : جمال الوالي، حاتم عبد الغفار، د.علاء يس
* قطاع الفرق السنية : أحمد عباس أحمد
* قطاع المناشط : طارق زروق
* فطاع الموارد المالية : علي الفادني
* القطاع الاقتصادي : د.هاشم الهدية ويساعده في الاستثمار هاشم مطر وفي التسويق محمد الريح وأسامة عبد الجليل وفي المنشآت محمد محي الدين.
* قطاع الاعلام : مزمل أبو القاسم
* القطاع الثقافي الجماهيري : هاشم الزبير
* القطاع الاجتماعي والدار : محمد علي الجاك ضقل.
* قطاع التطوير والاحتراف : نادر ابراهيم مالك.
* قطاع العلاقات الخارجية : عوض الكريم رمرم.
* قطاع العضوية: أحمد محمد مختار
كما قرر المجلس مواصلة عصام الحاج لرئاسة قطاع مجلس الشرف وتعيين نائب الأمين العام و كل من مزمل ابو القاسم ومحي الدين عبد التام وعثمان ادروب مساعدين له..
وقرر ان يتم الزام كل عضو من أعضاء لجنة التسيير بدفع مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه لكل منهم كرسوم عضوية لهم في مجلس الشرف وقرر مبدئيا افتتاح المجلس في قاعة الصداقة خلال شهر يناير المقبل..
وقرر المجلس عقد جمعية عمومية طارئة خلال ثلاثة أشهر لاجازة النظام الأساسي وعقد الجمعية العادية خلال نهاية مدة تكليف اللجنة بعد ستة أشهر..
وقرر أيضا الاهتمام بانتخابات الاتحاد العام والعمل بقوة على رفع صوت المريخ في الجمعية العمومية ودعم المرشحين الذين يرى فيهم المريخ الشخصيات الخبيرة والأمينة على مصلحة كرة القدم وتطويرها في الدولة..
وقرر المجلس ان ينعقد مرة كل شهر للاطلاع على تقارير القطاعات المختلفة والبحث في الامور الاستراتيجية المهمة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* في مباراة قويةالمريخ يخسر تجربته الاعدادية الخامسة أمام تابول بهدفين مقابل هدف 



خسر المريخ تجربته الأخيرة بمعسكره الإعدادي بمدينة انطاليا التركية أمام توبول الكازخستاني بهدفين لهدف عصر امس على أحد ملاعب منتجع تايتك مقر البعثة الحمراء، وكان الشوط الأول انتهى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل حيث بكر المريخ بالهدف الأول عن طريق رمضان عجب في الدقيقة 35 وادرك الفريق الكازخستاني التعادل بعد دقيقتين ليسجل توبول الهدف الثاني في الحصة الثانية من اللقاء، وكان المريخ بدأ اللقاء بتشكيلة مكونة من منجد النيل في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال، علي جعفر، صلاح نمر، رمضان عجب، ابراهيم جعفر، عاشور الادهم، السماني الصاوي، محمد عبد الرحمن، اوجو وكلتشي.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور: المريخ يخسر وديًا أمام تابول الكازاخي بتركيا


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء 
خسر المريخ، مساء الإثنين، مباراته الودية الأخيرة، خلال معسكره الإعدادي بمدينة أنطاليا التركية (1ـ2) من فريق تابول الكازاخستاني.

وتعد  هذه هي الخسارة الثانية للفريق من أصل 5 مباريات، خاضها الفريق بتركيا،  حيث سبق، وخسر المباراة السابقة، أمام فريق كايزر الكازاخي أيضًا.

تقدم  المهاجم رمضان عجب، بهدف السبق للمريخ في الدقيقة (34)، لكن فريق تابول  أدرك التعادل بعد دقيقتين فقط، وأضاف الهدف الثاني في الشوط الثاني.

دفع  المدرب الألماني للمريخ، أنتوني هاي، بتشكيل ضم منجد النيل في المرمى، علي  جعفر، وصلاح نمر، ومحمد عبد الرحمن، والسماني الصاوي في خط الدفاع.

كما  دفع بأمير كمال، والمصري عاشور الأدهم، وإبراهيم جعفر، "محمد الرشيد"،  والنيجيري أوكندايو أودجو "باسكال واوا" في خط الوسط، وفي الهجوم لعب كل  النيجيري كليتشي أوسونوا" عنكبة"، ورمضان عجب.

وقدم الفريقان، مبارة  قوية وبشكل منظم منذ بدايته، وكانت السيطرة على المجريات أكبر من جانب  المريخ الذي تألق منه اللاعب الجديد محمد العبد الرحمن، بقيادته لعدد من  الهجمات القوية، في وقت عانى فيها ثنائي هجوم المريخ من رقابة شديدة من  دفاع تابول القوي.

وأعرب التركي كمال هيلات، مدرب الأحمال بالمريخ،  عقب المباراة، عن إعجابه الشديد بأداء الفريق خلال المباراة، قائلاً: "رغم  الخسارة، إلا أن اللاعبين، أدوا المباراة بصورة أكثر من ممتازة".

وتابع:  "هناك عناصر رائعة بالفريق، ومع كل يوم نكتشف أن الفريق يمتلك لاعبين  رائعين للغاية. أنا متفائل بموسم جيّد للفريق هذا العام".

وعن مستوى  لياقة اللاعبين، قال هيلات: "ظهر اللاعبون بمستوى بدني رفيع، واستطاعوا أن  يجاروا فريق تابول على الرغم من إمكانيات المنافس العالية، وهو من أبطال  كازاخستان".

أما المدرب العام للمريخ، فاروق جبرة، فاعتبر أن المباراة، كانت ممتازة للغاية.

وقال  "اللاعبون، قدموا مباراة كبيرة، وأنه على المستوى الشخصي لم يكن يتوقع هذا  الأداء نسبة لعوامل عديدة، منها عدم اكتمال الإعداد بالصورة التي تتيح  للمريخ، مواجهة فريق منظم وقوي بدنيًا كتابول".

وختم جبرة: "الهزيمة  في مثل هذه المباريات، تكون مفيدة للغاية. أعتقد أن اللاعبين، أدَّوا ما  عليهم، ويمكنني الاعتراف بأنني تقاجأت شخصيًا، عندما لعبوا بقوة وحماس كبير  حتى صافرة النهاية".









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الرباعي يترقب قرعة الأبطال والكونفدرالية الأربعاء المقبل



تنتظر أنديتنا الأربعة الهلال والمريخ وأهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض ما تسفر عنه قرعة مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا والبطولة الكونفدرالية التي ستُسحب يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء بالقاهرة لمعرفة مصيرها في البطولتين(الأبطال والكونفدرالية) وكان الاتحاد أعلن اتباع اجراءات سرية لاجراء قرعة دوري ابطال افريقيا والكونفدرالية في نسختها المقبلة، وبحسب نتائج أنديتنا في النسختين الماضيتين من الأبطال والكونفدرالية يتوقع أن تشارك الأندية الأربعة الهلال والمريخ في تمهيدي الأبطال وأهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض في تمهيدي الكونفدرالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انعقاد الجمعية العمومية للمريخ في مايو المقبل  
  
 
أمّنت لجنة التسيير المريخية في اجتماعها الذي عقدته أمس الاثنين على  البدء في إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد في مايو المقبل  حيث تقرر أن تعقد لجنة التسيير جمعية عمومية طارئة لإجازة النظام الأساسي  بالنادي ومن ثم الترتيب مبكراً لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية في مايو المقبل،  يذكر أن وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الأستاذ اليسع الصديق كان  أعلن التمديد للجنة التسيير الحالية لمدة ستة أشهر أخرى بقيادة السيد جمال  الوالي رئيس النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب اللياقة بالمريخ يمتدح أداء اللاعبين في مباراة تابول الكازخستاني



امتدح التركي كمال هيلات مدرب اللياقة البدنية بالمريخ أداء اللاعبين في التجربة الودية الأخيرة للفريق بمعسكره الحالي بمدينة انطاليا التركية أمام تابول الكازخستاني وقال هيلات: رغم الخسارة التي تعرّض لها الفريق، الا ان اللاعبين ادوا المباراة بصورة أكثر من ممتازة، اعتقد انهم ادوا ما عليهم تماماً من جميع النواحي الفنية والبدنية والتكتيكية.. هنالك عناصر رائعة في فريق المريخ.. ومع كل يوم نكتشف ان الفريق يمتلك لاعبون رائعون للغاية انا متفائل بموسم جيّد للمريخ هذا العام.وعن مستوى اللياقة البدنية لدى اللاعبين قال كيمال هيلات: ظهر اللاعبون بمستوى بدني رفيع واستطاعوا ان يجاروا فرقة تابول الكازاخستانية على الرغم من امكانيات الفرقة المنافسة العالية وهو فريق معروف ومن ابطال كازاخستان ويمتاز بالجوانب البدنية ويمتلك عناصره مخزون لياقي كبير وتوقع كمال هيلات أن يحقق معسكر الدوحة النجاح المطلوب وأن يستفيد المريخ من مبارياته بالشكل المطلوب حتى يعد نفسه بشكل مثالي للموسم الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جبرة: اللاعبون قدموا مباراة كبيرة أمام الكازخستاني  
  
 
اعتبر الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ أن التجربة الإعدادية  التي خاضها فريقه أمام تابول الكازخستاني كانت ممتازة للغاية مبيناً أن  اللاعبين قدموا مباراة كبيرة على المستوى الشخضي لم يكن يتوقع هذا الاداء  نسبة لعوامل عديدة منها عدم اكتمال الاعداد بالصورة التي تتيح للمريخ  مواجهة فريق منظم وقوي بدنياً كتابول.وقال فاروق جبرة: الهزيمة في مثل هذه  المباريات تكون مفيدة للغاية، اعتقد ان اللاعبون أدوا ما عليهم ويمككني  الاعتراف بأنهم فاجأوني شخصياً عندما لعبوا بقوة وحماس كبير حتى صافرة  النهاية وذكر جبرة ان الاداء سيتحسن كثيراً في الفترة القادمة: نهدف  للاستفادة من معسكر الدوحة في تنظيم الفريق وتجانسه اكثر والوصول الى اعلى  مراحل التفاهم والانضباط التكيتيكي داخل الملعب، في رأيي ان هنالك بعض  الهنات ظهرت، ةما كان لها ان تظهر لولا اداءنا لهذه المباراة القوية  والرائعة في فوائدها العظيمة التي اظهرت لنا مكامن ضعف المريخ والاسلوب  الذي ننتهجه للعب أمام الفرق المنافسة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتسوق اليوم بانطاليا ويغادر غداً للدوحة 
 
 

منح الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين راحة اليوم الثلاثاء من أجل التسوق  بمدينة انطاليا التركية والاستعداد للسفر إلى الدوحة صباح غدٍ الأربعاء  التي ينتظر أن تصلها البعثة الحمراء عصر الغد، وسيقوم نجوم المريخ اليوم  بالتسوق بمدينة انطاليا بعد أن نفّذوا برنامجاً إعدادياً مكثفاً بانطاليا  انتهى أمس بالمباراة الودية التي خاضها الفريق أمام تابول الكازخستاني  والتي انتهت بفوز الفريق الكازخستاني بهدفين لهدف، في حين سيخوض الأحمر  ثلاث تجارب ودية بقطر أمام المرخية والأهلي القطريين وتجربة ثالثة لم يتحدد  طرفها بعد على أن تعود البعثة الحمراء للخرطوم في الثاني من يناير المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غياب ضفر عن وديات المريخ يثير التساؤلات



أثار غياب احمد عبد الله ضفر جوكر الفرقة الفرقة الحمراء عن المباريات الودية الخمس التي خاضها الأحمر في معسكره الإعدادي الحالي بمدينة انطاليا التركية أمام كوندو ولارا التركيين والفرق الكازخستانية الثلاثة اتياروا وكايزر وتابول أثار التساؤلات وجعل أنصار المريخ في حيرة من أمرهم وتساءل البعض عن مشاكل ربما حدثت في معسكر انطاليا بين المدير الفني واللاعب احمد ضفر أدت لإبعاده عن المباريات الودية بقرار من المدرب الألماني، ويعتبر ضفر من أفضل اللاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء حالياً ويعول عليه أنصار الأحمر كثيراً في مواصلة مشوار التميز مع الفريق في الموسم المقبل والإسهام مع زملائه لقيادة المريخ للنجاحات المرجوة أفريقياً ومحلياً وعربياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يستعيد ذكريات اللقاء التاريخي مع بايرن ميونخ بمشاهدة لقاء السوبر الايطالي الجمعة 
 
 

ينتظر أن تكون البعثة الحمراء بكامل طاقمها من لاعبين وجهاز فني وإداري  موجودة في ملعب جاسم بن حمد بنادي السد القطري يوم الجمعة المقبل من أجل  متابعة كأس السوبر الايطالي بين يوفنتوس وميلان، وايضاً ستكون الفرصة  مثالية للبعثة الحمراء لاستعادة ذكريات اللقاء التاريخي الذي خاضه المريخ  على هذا الملعب في التاسع من يناير من عام 2014 أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني  بطل العالم أوروبا في ذلك الوقت واللحظات الجميلة التي قضاها المريخ في ذلك  الملعب بمواجهة العملاق البافاري في تلك المباراة التاريخية، يذكر أن  البعثة الحمراء المتواجدة حالياً في مدينة انطاليا التركية ستغادر صباح غدٍ  الأربعاء للدوحة التي يتوقع أن تصلها عصر نفس اليوم وسيخضع الفريق للراحة  غداً على أن يستأنف المريخ تحضيراته يوم الخميس على ملاعب نادي العربي  القطري الذي رحّب في وقت سابق باستضافة معسكر الأحمر الإعدادي بالدوحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ليمونة :عصام الحاج يروج للوهم عبر الاعلام



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اكد خالد عبدالله حنفي العضو البارز بالتحالف المريخي ان مايروج له امين  لجنة تسيير المريخ الحاليه عبر اﻻعﻻم وهم كبير وﻻ سند له من القانون وقال  حنفي ان لجنة التسيير ﻻتملك الحق في دعوة الجمعيه العموميه لﻻنعقاد لمناقشة  اي اجنده ﻻن الجمعية العمومية لم تنتخب لجنة التسبير او تقوم بتعينها في  الدعوة للجمعيه العموميه نظمها النظام اﻻساسي للنادي والذي ﻻ يعرف معني  للجان التسيير فاﻻصل وحسب النظام اﻻساسي فان الحق في الدعوة للجمعيه  العموميه مكفول ﻻعضاء النادي المستوفين لشروط المشاركه في الجمعية ومجالس  اﻻداره المنتخبة واضاف خالد : انهم كاعضاء جمعية عمومية يراقبون تحركات  اﻻمين العام للجنة التسيير بعين مفتوحه واي تجاوز للقانون سنذهب بمن يقترفه  الي ساحات العداله للحفاظ علي مكتسبات المريخ من عبث اﻻيدي اﻻثمه وطالب  حنفي الوزير الوﻻئي بضرورة التدخل لوقف تجاوزات اﻻمين العام للجنة التسيير  بترويجه للجهل والوهم عبر وسائل اﻻعلام . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  مدرب المريخ : راضون عن الاداء رغم الخسارة  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
ابدى مدرب المريخ انتوني هاي رضاءه عن اداء  اللاعبين في مباراة امس ضد فريق تابول الكازخستاني وقال انه سعيد بالاداء  رغم الخسارة لانه وصل الى ما يريد وهو اللعب من نادي كبير في الدوري المحلي  الكازخستاني و ان التجربة قدمت له الكثير من الفائدة الفنية و البدنية  مشيرا الى ان المريخ لعب مع فريق كبير و الخسارة منه افيد لهم من الفوز على  اندية ضعيفة ان الوضع يحتم عليهم الانتقال الى اللعب مع اندية كبيرة في  تلك المرحلة بعد ان تدرج في الاعداد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
تصريحات قوية !!!

اطلق  مسئول الاعلام بتحالف المريخ ليمونة تصريحات قوية هدد فيها باللجوء الى  الجهات المسئولة في حالة التغول على صلاحيات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ  عبر عصام الحاج قليل العمل كثير الحديث!!
تصريحات مسئولة لا تصدر الا من الكبار و تصريحات قوية جدا في اعتقادي انها ستهز الرمال التي بنى ود الحاج آماله عليها !!
عصام  الحاج يتعامل مع مجتمع المريخ كأنه قطيع اغنام او حظيرة حيونات و يطلق ما  يشاء له من التصريحات اعتقادا منه ان محبة الجماهير للوالي يمكن ان تجعله  يدوس على القانون بقدمه و جزمته!!
القانون يعلو و لا و لا يعلى عليه باي  حال من الاحوال و لان السودان دولة قانون على عصام الحاج ان يحترم عقول  القراء اولا و جماهير المريخ و ان يكف عن العبث الذي يصدره عبر الصحف و  الصحافيين الذين يصرح لهم!!
يمكن لعصام الحاج ان يظل عشرين عاما امينا  عاما بصحبة الاخ جمال الوالي و لكنه لن يستطيع تعديل النظام الاساسي لنادي  المريخ حتى في أحلامه!!
لم يجادل اي من اهل الوجعة عصام الحاج لانهم يعرفونه جيدا وهو بارع في الحديث و لا يفعل ولا سطرا واحدا مما يكتبه!!
لو كان فعلا زول (بتاع فعل) لما عمل مع جمال الوالي الذي وصفه في مقالات وصلت الى 44 مقالا و الارشيف موجود بالديكتاتور !!
نحمد  الله اننا حتى في الاختلاف لا نقطع شعرة معاوية ليس خوفا و لكن احترام  لمكانة الرجل و الكرسي الذي يجلس عليه و دوما نخاطبه بالاخ جمال لان ما  يجمعنا به المريخ لا اقل و لا اكثر اما الخبت فله كلام آخر !!
نعود لتصريحات خالد ليمونة القوية و التي لا تصدر الا من الكبار !!
احدهم كتب في زاويته افعلها يا عصام !!
اي عبث و اي فوضي تلك التي يكتبها !!
يفعلها كيف و انه ليس قانوني و لا شرعي !!
يفعلها كيف وهو جاثم على صدر الامة المريخية سوى انه تابع للوالي !!
عصام الحاج هرب حينما استقال الوالي و سيهرب بعد ساعة وحيدة ان استقال الوالي مجددا !!
المريخ كبير و يجب ان يتعامل الاخ عصام الحاج مع اهله انه يتبعون لنادي محترم وليس قطيع حيونات!!
متفرقات
خسر المريخ امس مباراته ضد تابول بهدفين لهدف
المريخ قدمت خدمة كبيرة للمريخ و حققت ما يريد الجهاز الفني الوصول اليه
يجب ان لا يتعامل الاعلام بعنف مع النتيجة لانها تجربة ودية !!
اخيرا
قمة الوفاء ان تنسي جرح الحبيب ..قمة الوصل ان تصل من قطعك ..قمة التسامح ان تعفو عمن ظلمك
قمة الاحسان ان تحسن لمن اساء اليك
قمة القمم ان يكون كل ذلك لوجه الله تعالي !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو 
سامر العمرابي 
لسه بدري على الأحكام

تلقى المريخ الهزيمة الأولى له في معسكر انطاليا من الفريق الكازخستاني  بهدفين نظيفين بعد أن كسب المباراتين الأولتين بنصف دستة ودستة أهداف على  التوالي.
بعد المباراتين طالب العقلاء بضرورة أن يؤدي الفريق مباريات إعدادية قوية  مع فرق أكثر تنظيما حتى يحصل الجهاز الفني على الفائدة المرجوة وكان على  رأس المطالبين بذلك رئيس النادي شخصيا.
لم يحتفل الجمهور المريخي بالنتائج الكبيرة ولم يتعامل الإعلام الاحمر معها  باحتفالية وإثارة وتم إبراز المباراتين بصورة عادية مع التغطية.
حدث ذلك برغم أن مدرب الفريق الألماني أنتوني هاي كان قد أخطر رئيس النادي  كتابة في برنامجه الإعدادي انه سيقوم بالتدرج في المباريات الودية وصولا  إلى مباريات قوية وأكثر فائدة.
قصد هاي أن يختبر جاهزية اللاعبين والكشف عن مستوياتهم الحقيقية في  المباريات الأولى وهو حديث عهد بالفريق الذي يدربه علاوة على الوقوف على  مدى تطبيق طريقة اللعب الجديدة وإمكانية تعديلها وقدرة اللاعبين على  الاستيعاب.
تعامل الألماني بفكر فني بحت ولم يفكر في النتائج ولم يطلق التصريحات  المتفائلة ولم يعد بفرقة مرعبة تهز الأرض ولكنه تحدث بعقلانية وواصل عمله  في صمت.
المباراة الثالثة مع سبور الكازاخي أحد الفرق القوية في دوري بلاده وممثلها  في الدوري الأوربي جاءت بالشكل الذي يريده المدرب وأكثر ما لفت نظري في  تصريحاته عدم تبريره للهزيمة ولم يلجأ للمسكنات ولم يفكر في ردود الأفعال  الجماهيرية والإعلامية.
أكد هاي أن الهزيمة جاءت في وقت مناسب وان الفريق لايزال يحتاج للكثير  وأشار إلى ارتفاع الجانب البدني .. إذن وضح تماما أن المدرب يتعامل بشكل  مختلف.
لذلك ليس هناك سببا منطقيا لحالة التوتر التي أصابت البعض لدرجة إطلاق  الأحكام القاسية على المدرب الذي لم يكمل شهرا واحدا مع فريقه ولايزال في  مرحلة إعداد.
من يريدون المريخ منتصرا في كل الاحوال حتى في معسكر الإعداد يتعاملون  بعاطفة قاتلة لاتتناسب مع مسار كرة القدم ولا الاحتمالات التي تقوم عليها  وعليهم أن يعودوا إلى رشدهم.
قرأت في إحدى الصحف الهلالية تقريرا لصحافي مريخي يتهم فيه الألماني هاي  بتواضع القدرات وضعف الشخصية وان هناك أحاديث تدور همسا في المعسكر أن  المدرب ( كيسو فاضي).
مثل هذه الأحكام لامكان لها في المريخ .. عبارات الكيس الفاضي لاتشبه  المريخاب مطلقا ولم يسبق أن تم وصف مدرب بهذه الطريقة غير اللائقة.
لن نحرج كاتب التقرير مع احترامنا له عن الكيفية التي تحصل بها على هذه  المعلومات وكيف عرف الانتقادات عن المدرب في معسكر مغلق ولايحظى بأي تواجد  إعلامي والأخبار حصرية على رسالة المنسق الإعلامي التي يمد بها الصحف بما  فيها صحيفته الزرقاء.
ونكتفي بأن نلفت نظر مجلس المريخ ومساعد الرئيس للإعلام لمثل هذه التجاوزات  ولن نطالب بمقاطعة الصحف الزرقاء وعدم مدها برسالة تركيا تقديرا للزمالة  وتطبيق مبدأ التعامل بالمثل علما بأن رسائل معسكر الهلال مقفولة على  صحيفتين فقط .
عموما إطلاق مثل هذه الأحكام في هذا التوقيت المبكر غير مقبول ويؤثر على  التركيز ومعنويات اللاعبين علما بأن المريخ تنتظره فترة إعدادية أخرى في  الدوحة وبعدها في الخرطوم بمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري مرتين.
الحكم الحقيقي على مستوى المريخ وقدرات المدرب سيكون بعد مرور ستة أسابيع  على الأقل من انطلاق الموسم . . أما الآن فإن الوقت مبكر جدا ولامجال  للتخذيل والتشكيك.

خواتيم
طمأن الدكتور هاشم الهدية جماهير المريخ على أمر التعاقد مع الشركة الصينية.
طلبت الشركة مهلة لرسم الخرط في مرحلتها النهائية قبل الموافقة عليها.
التوقيع النهائي متوقع ان يكون في منتصف شهر يناير المقبل.
أكد الهدية أن هناك عروضا أخرى من شركة بحرينية وعدة جهات.
التركيز الآن على عقد الشركة الصينية باعتباره الأفضل ومضمون العائد ولن يكلف النادي شيئا.
المبلغ المرصود للمشروع 57 مليون دولار عبارة عن ميزانية كاملة قابلة للنقصان أو الزيادة.
لم يصل الطرفان إلى مرحلة جداول الكميات وتعيين المقاول والحسابات النهائية.
نثق في قدرة القطاع الاقتصادي برئاسة البروف الهدية وأبناء المريخ من المهندسين.
ونأمل أن ينضم إليهم كل صاحب رأي أو وجهة نظر تحقيقا للمصلحة العامة.
المجال مفتوح للجميع لتقديم الأفكار وخدمة المريخ ليست محصورة على جهة.

ختام وسلام
الكيس الفاضي كلام فاضي. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 
حتى لايصاب مجلس الشرف بالاحباط !

لو كان كل الجهد الذى قامت به لجنة التسيير طوال فترة الستة اشهر الماضية  انها قامت بتاسيس مجلس الشرف فقط , لكفاها ذلك من النجاح الذى تستحق عليه  الشكر والتقدير !! طالما ان الغرض من وراء تاسيس المجلس المذكور هو  المساهمة فى تغذية خزينة النادى وتحصينه من الازمات المالية التى لاننسي  كيف انها هزت استقرار النادى وكادت ان تنسف مسيرته الكروية عندما عجزت لجنة  ونسي عن توفير ابسط المقومات والمعينات التى يحتاجها فريق الكرة  حتى  يواصل مشواره التنافسي فى الدوري الممتاز !!

قصدت من وراء هذه المقدمة للتاكيد بان مجلس الشرف الذى رأى النور فى اخر  ايام فترة التكليف الاولي من عمر لجنة التسيير هو مشروع استراتيجي يجب ان  نعض عليه بالنواجز ونعمل على دعمه اعلاميا حتى يبقي موردا ماليا ثابتا  يستفاد منه فى تنفيذ الخطط التى يضعها مجلس الادارة ,, فليس من مصلحة  المريخ ان يتواصل التناول  الاعلامي السلبي لفكرة مجلس الشرف والتشكيك فى  استمراره ونجاحه بحجة ان العدد الكبير من عضويته لم يلتزم سوى 28 منهم فقط  بتسديد ماعليهم من رسوم العضوية ,, فهذا لايعنى فشل الفكرة باى حال من  الاحوال رغم ادراكنا الكامل بان الهدف من تاسيس وانشاء المجلس هو المساهمة  المالية من جميع الاعضاء وليس جزء منهم فقط ,, ولكن المطلوب قبل ذلك ان  يبقي المجلس حيا يؤدى دوره فى المساهمة المالية وفى طرح الافكار التى تخدم  مصلحة المريخ لاسيما وان عضوية المجلس تضم شريحة من الخبراء فى عالم البزنس  وكذلك فى علم الادارة الرياضية والاعلامية وخليط فى مجالات اخرى كل هؤلاء  فى خدمة المريخ وتحت امرة مجلس ادارته ورهن اشارته متى مااستدعى الامر ان  تاتى مساهماتهم المالية والفكرية فى حينها وعند الطلب ,,

لقد شهد نادى المريخ طوال تاريخه العديد من المبادرات التى هدف اصحابها  حينها توفير عنصر المال وتحت شعارات بدأت قوية فى وقتها ثم نامت وماتت  فى  ذاكرة الاعلام والجماهير مثل ( مليار لاعمار الدار ) و ( مشرةع الرصيد )  وغيرها من  الافكار والمبادرات التى سادت لفترة ثم اختفت سريعا وتلاشت بسبب  غياب الالية الواضحة للتنفيذ وكذلك لعدم الحماس من جانب الجماهير نحو  المشاركة الايجابية التى تثبت اركان تلك المشروعات حتى تمشى حية بين الناس  فكانت نتائجها ضعيفة وبالتالي لم تؤدى الغرض المطلوب منها او تنعكس ايجابا  على مظهر النادى والاستاد ,, ويكفي دليلا على ذلك ان كل مشروعات البنية  التحتية فى نادى المريخ لم ترى النور الا فى وجود جمال الوالي الذى لم يبخل  على المريخ فى توفير الاموال اللازمة التى اعادت نهضة الزعيم من جديد سواء  فى النادى او الاستاد ,, ولم يتوقف عطاء الرئيس المحبوب عند حدود اعادة  الحياة للبنية التحتية وانما امتد وفائه واخلاصه لكل مايسعد ويحقق طموحات  جماهير المريخ ولم يقصر فى هذا الجانب بشهادة اعداء المريخ قبل انصاره  ومريديه ,, فاذا كان البعض يشعر بالضيق وعدم الارتياح فى ان يظل المريخ  اسيرا لاموال جمال الوالي فمن باب اولي ان ينظر الى مجلس الشرف بانه اول  الحلول التى يمكن ان تحرر المريخ من جيوب الافراد بدلا من تقييمه والحكم  عليه من زاوية  الاخوين  عصام الحاج ومزمل ابوالقاسم او من منظور ( النخبه  والصفويه ) التى تريد ان تحكم المريخ وتسيطر عليه او من تبخيس منتوجه  المالي على خلفية العدد القليل الذى التزم بتسديد ماعليه من رسوم وتجاهل  فكرة المجلس والهدف السامي من وراء تاسيسه كمورد ذاتى اضافي يمكن الاعتماد  عليه عندما تشتد الازمات وتضيق السبل امام اهل المريخ ,,

المريخ فى حاجة لمثل هذه المبادرات العظيمة التى يستحق ان نشكر عليها  لجنة  التسيير التى اعتمدت الفكرة وكلفت اثنين من عضويتها عصام الحاج ومزمل  ابوالقاسم بالاشراف والتنفيذ ,, فالمجلس لازال فى بداية عمله ويستحق ان يجد  الدعم الاعلامي بدلا من هذا الجدل الذى نخشى ان يعطى اشارات سالبة تصيب  اعضائه بالاحباط او تشعرهم  بانهم غير مرغوب فيهم فى مجتمع المريخ ! 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 إهمال واضح 

 × تفاجأت بخبر سفر محترف المريخ الأجنبي النيجيري كوني إلى بلاده تاركا معسكر الفريق الإعدادي وراء ظهره متجها لإكمال زواجه.
 × الرأي عندي هو أن هذا التصرف من اللاعب وإدارة النادي الأحمر يوضح بجلاء أن هنالك إهمال قبيح يعتري ترتيبات النادي الكبير.
 × كيف تسمح الإدارة والجهاز الفني بسفر لاعب مهم ويصرف له بالدولار، كي  يقص إعداده ويذهب في هذا التوقيت الحساس لإكمال زواج من السهل تأخيره ؟
 × هذا لا يحدث في أي ناد كبير دفع دم قلبه وكد الحجر ونحت الصخر كي يوفق  أوضاع الفريق الذي ذاق كل صنوف الهوان الموسم الماضي بسبب سوء الإعداد  والتخطيط والتدبير السليم.
 × تفاءلنا كثيرا والله بنهج وأسلوب لجنة  التسيير في الفترة المنصرمة، وظننا أنهم سيتخذون كل ما يميز الأحمر ويتوجه  في الموسم المقبل، ولكن يبدو أننا نتعشم بلا فكر ونقترف الآثام ظنا.
 ×   صحيح من حق اللاعب أن يكمل زواجه لأنه أمر مهم ولا تستطيع قوة في الأرض أن  تمنع أي كائن من كان أن يتزوج، والزواج نفسه فيه فائدة كبيرة للاعب لأنه  يجلب له الاستقرار ويبعده عن الشبهات ويحصنه من الزلات والهنات وبالتالي  يركز على عمله مع الفريق ويجوده بكل تأكيد.
 × قصدنا إذن هو، أن الوقت  غير مناسب لأنه يتعارض مع إكمال عملية الإعداد، وما نعرفه هو أن الإعداد لا  يكتمل إلا بعد إجراء المباريات المكملة للعملية البدنية والفنية، حيث تتم  عملية الانسجام وتنفيذ المهام.
 × غياب اللاعب يجعله بعيدا عن الأجواء ويؤثر ذلك على مردوده، خاصة في مثل بلادنا وإمكاناتنا المحدودة.
 × إكمال الزواج يعني بكل وضوح أن الفتى سيدخل في راحة سلبية عن كرة القدم،  وهذا لا يحدث أثناء العمل الإعدادي للفرق الكبيرة التي لديها مطلوبات  عديدة ومتنوعة مثل المريخ.
 × كان باستطاعة مجلس المريخ حرمان اللاعب من  الذهاب في هذا الظرف، ولا مانع من إكماله في أي وقت بعد إكمال الإعداد،  ولو أثناء التنافس أو توقفه.
 × حسم مثل هذه التفلتات والتشوهات أمر ضروري وملح بشدة، حتى تختفي و تدمل كل مطبات انطلاقة الزعيم الفخيم.
 × كان بإمكانه إكمال زواجه في نفس فترة باسكال، لأن التأخير مقدور على  تعويضه وإلحاق اللاعب بزملائه في وقت وجيز، ولكن قطع العمل وعدم إكماله هو  من أسوأ أنواع التصرفات في هذا الجانب المهم.
 × نعلم يقينا أن هذا  الأمر لا يخفي على الجهازين الفني والإداري، ولكن يقلقنا جدا هذا التراخي  والمجاملة، على سمعة النادي وذلك الجهد الذي بذل من قبل، وهذا قطعا لا يليق  ولا يتماشى مع طموحات وأمنيات الجماهير الحمراء.
 × حتى تلك التجارب الضعيفة مع أندية هامشية فيه شيء  من إهمال وعدم الاهتمام والتقدير السليم للأمور الدقيقة.
 × عندما دافعنا عن معسكر أنطاليا ودعمناه بقوة  تحدثنا عن ارتفاع مستوى   الدوري التركي ووفرة الفرق الجاهزة لتقديم عمل ينفع الفريق وتتم الاستفادة  من التجارب الإعدادية، فلم نكن نتوقع والله أن يبحثوا في بلاد الترك عن  أندية لا حول لها ولا قوة أبدا أبدا.
 × نطلب وبالصوت العالي أن تسود الجدية كل مفاصل النادي الأحمر، وأن تبعد وتمسح المزاجية والمجاملة في حقوق النادي الأكبر. 
 × طالعت حديث الأخ عصام الحاج عن المعارضة، فأقول للأخ عصام أين هذه المعارضة التي تعني؟
 × كلمة معارضة أكبر من تلك الفئة التي تظهر بين الحين والحين، فهولاء  خارجون عن الإجماع المريخي الجميل، فلا تشغل بهم فكرا ولا تعطهم قدرا، بل  دعهم في مخابئهم يتلاومون.
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ كامل عدة وعتاد ويحتاج الحسم والانضباط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم معسكر انطاليا بالخسارة امام توبول

ديربي سبورت :انطاليا
خسر المريخ آخر تجاربه الاعدادية امام توبول الكازخستاني بهدفين مقابل  هدف بانطاليا التركية ، انتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل بهدف لكل أحرز للمريخ  رمضان عجب فيما أضاف توبول الهدف الثاني بالشوط الثاني . ويغادر المريخ بعد  غد الأربعاء للدوحة القطرية ليقيم معسكرا ينفذ خلالها المرحاة الثالثة من  اعداده ويستمر لمطلع يناير يؤدي خلاله عددا من المباريات أبرزها مع المرخية  والأهلي .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرتاح اليوم ويغادر للدوحة صباح الغد




ديربي سبورت : أنطاليا
قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ منح اللاعبين راحة من التدريبات اليوم بعد أداء  الفريق لآخر تجاربه الإعدادية بمعسكر أنطاليا أمام فريق توبول الكازاخي  والتي خسرها بهدفين لهدف وذلك من أجل إتاحة الفرصة للاعبين بالتسوق في  مدينة أنطاليا بعد خوضهم لمعسكر إعدادي إمتد لثلاثة أسابيع وتقرر أن تغادر  البعثة صباح الغد للدوحة التي يتوقع أن تصلها ظهرا لإقامة آخر معسكراته  الخارجية قبيل بدء الموسم التنافسي وسيؤدي المريخ عددا من المباريات هناك  أبرزها امام فريقي المرخية والأهلي القطريين



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني 
3 – 5 – 2 في الميزان الفني!


لعب المريخ حتى الآن أربع مباريات ودية في معسكره المقام بمدينة انطاليا بتركيا وذلك ضمن استعداداته للموسم الجديد ، ولقد تحدثنا في مرة سابقة عن أهمية المباريات الودية ودورها في صقل اللاعبين والفوائد الجمة التي يجدها الجهاز الفني بهدف الوصول الى التشكيل الاساسي وكذلك معرفة الاحتياطي الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه ليكون على أهبة الاستعداد كبديل لخوض المباريات التنافسية .
كل المباريات التي أداها المريخ في معسكره بانطاليا لعبها بالخطة المعروفةة 3 – 5 – 2 وهي من الخطط المعروفة والتي تعتمد على ثلاثة مدافعين يلعبون بطريقة منظمة ويتبادلون الادوار فيما بينهم بصورة مرتبة إذا لم يعرف أي واحد فيهم دوره المناط به فإن الخلل سيظهر مباشرة وسوف نتحدث عن هذه الخطة بشئ من الاسهاب ونحاول أن نصل معاً الى مهام اللاعبين في هذه الخطة وما هي السلبيات التي يمكن أن تكون في مثل هذه الخطط وكذلك الايجابيات التي يمكن أن تحدث .
بداية لابد من القول بأن تطبيق أي خطة على أرضية الميدان يجب أنن يتوافق تماماً مع العناصر التي لابد أن تصبح قادرة على القيام بالمهام والمتطلبات التي توافق هذه الخطة من حيث المميزات والمهارات التي يجب توفرها لتطبيق الخطة على أكمل وجه .
فخطة ثلاثة خمسة اثنين هي من الخطط التي يمكن أن نعرف بها نيةة المدرب وهدفه من تطبيقها هو انتهاج الاسلوب الهجومي حيث يعمل على تطبيقها المدربون الذين ينشدون الفوز دوماً بمعني يعملون لكي ينتصر فريقهم في كل الاوقات هذه ميزة اولى والميزة الثانية هي رغبة المدرب في الاستحواذ على خط الوسط أي منطقة المناورة بصورة كبيرة وهذا يعني أن المدرب يرغب مباشرة في الحصول على الكرة اطول وقت ممكن في زمن المباراة .
التطبيق الفني على أرضية الميدان يتطلب لاعبين اصحاب مهارات عاليةة بالإضافة الى تميزهم بالسرعة العالية والتحكم الجيد في الكرة والتركيز العالي مع الذهنية المتفتحة وكذلك لابد من وجود لاعبين سريعين في خط الهجوم بالإضافة الى ضرورة وجود لاعبين اصحاب لياقة بدنية عالية جداً ومتطورة ولديهم مخزون لياقي ممتاز يستطيعون اللعب به بنفس واحد طيلة شوطي المباراة .

فهل وصل المدرب هاي ومساعده جبرة الى هذه الجزئية تحديداً ؟؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ، وفي اجابتنا على هذا السؤال نقول أنه ليس من الضروري أن يصل كل لاعبي المريخ الى هذه المميزات من خلال التمارين والمباريات الودية حتى هذه اللحظة لكنهم حتماً سيصلون الى تلك النقطة بعد أداء مباريات الدوحة لأن كل الامور ستكون مقسمة على فترات متقاربة كل فترة سيكون فيها امرين : أما ان يتحسن المردود الفني للفريق ويسير الى الامام والامر الثاني إما أن ينخفض هذا المردود نتيجة امور اخرى يفهمها ويعرفها المدرب وبالتالي يتخذ قراره بالتعديل لخطة أخرى .
لكن ما شاهدناه وما رأيناه أن الفريق يسير بصورة جيدة الى الأمام ويتحسنن مردوده الفني من مباراة لأخرى قياساً بالتمارين والمباريات التي لعبت وقياساً بالمعسكر الاعدادي النموذجي فان كل الامور مرتبة بصورة جيدة وكل ما طلبه المدرب وجده في اللاعبين فقط يتبقى الانتظار بغية الوصول الى المعدل المتوقع في ارتفاع وتيرة الأداء وسد الثغرات التي تحصل بين الحين والآخر خلال المباريات الودية .
أداء الفريق لخطة 3 – 5 – 2 يتطلب كما ذكرنا وجود ثلاثة مدافعين يلعبب احدهم قشاش أمام حارس المرمى مباشرة ومن ثم يلعب أمامه مدافعين اثنين احداهما يتقدم لملاقاة الهجمة بالطرف الشمال والثاني لملاقاة الهجمة في الطرف اليمين وامام الثلاثة مدافعين يلعب خمسة من اللاعبين اثنين منهما يلعبان كمحاور لمساندة الدفاع ، المحور الأول منهما يكون متاخراً مع المدافعين الثلاثة ويلعب امامهم مباشرة ومهمته تنحصر في استلام الكرات عند بداية الهجمة وعمل ساتر دفاعي قبل وصول الكرة الى المنطقة الخطرة ولمقابلة الهجمات من وسط الميدان والثاني يلعب لاستعادة الكرة في خط الوسط ومساندة الهجوم عند عملية الاستحواذ بينما نجد لاعب وسط ثالث يلعب كصانع العاب اي في المنطقة خلف المهاجمين الاثنين فهو يدعم المهاجمين بالكرات البينية وفي نفس الوقت يساند ظهيري الجنب وينزل ايضا لاستلام الكرات من المحاور بمعنى ان له حرية الحركة في الجزء الخاص بالخصم مع القيام بجميع الادوار التي تمكن الفريق من فرض سيطرته التامة وتشكيل الخطورة على الخصم فيما يلعب ظهري الجنب في الشمال واليمين كمهاجمين اكثر من كونهم مدافعين ولا يدافعان الا في حالة فقدان الكرة بالرجوع السريع الى مناطقهم بحسب موقع الكرة في الميدان فإذا كانت الكرة متجهة نحو الطرف اليسار فإن الطرف اليسار يجب عليه الرجوع فوراً لتغطية مكان لاعب الوسط المحور لان لاعب الوسط المحور سيكون عندها قد تصدى للهجمة في الطرف اليسار حيث انه يقوم بمهمة مراقبة موقع الطرف الايسر عند تقدمه وهكذا تسير المباراة بحيث يتقدم الطرفان في لحظة استلام الكرة والقيام بهجوم نحو مرمى الخصم حيث يخرج الفريق بصورة جماعية ويتقدم مع ملأ كل الفراغات والمساحات الخالية في الملعب مع ضرورة بقاء المدافعين الثلاثة في اماكنهم ولكن عند التقدم يخرج ثلاثتهم الى الامام وكذلك يجب اعمال جانب المساندة للزميل وفتح الخانة وضرب التمريرة المتقنة مع الالتزام بجانب السرعة في الأداء والتقارب مع التقدم نحو مرمى الخصم وهنا لابد من القول بأن طرفي الملعب يجب ان يتميزا بالسرعة في الاداء وبمهارات عالية في التحكم في الكرة مع اضافة مهارة التخلص من الخصم عند الضغط بالإضافة الى المميزات الدفاعية الجيدة والذهنية العالية حيث تعتمد خطة ثلاثة خمسة اثنين كثيراً على اللعب بالاطراف واعتمادها كلياً سيكون على بناء الهجمات من الاطراف لذلك لابد من توفر المهارات اعلاه في لاعبي الاطراف مع ضرورة التزام لاعبي المحور باخذ اماكنهما عند التقدم أو الوضع في الاعتبار ضرورة سد المساحات التي يخلفها لاعبي الطرف وراءهما بمجرد قيادة الهجمة الى الامام لان من اضعف الثغرات لهذه الخطة هي وجود فراغات هائلة يخلفها تقدم الطرفان الى الامام والدليل على ذلك أن معظم الاهداف التي تلج مرمى الفرق التي تنتهج خطة ثلاثة خمسة اثنين منهجاً لها تكون من الاطراف باستغلال الخصم لتقدم الطرفين لذلك ذكرنا بانه يجب ان يتميز اداؤهما بالسرعة والانطلاقات الجيدة نحو الامام مع ضرورة التمكن والتحكم في الكرة وعدم فقدانها بسهولة وفي حالة قطع الكرة من الخصم لابد من استعادتها بسرعة هائلة قبل أن يتدارك الخصم نفسه ويلعب الكرة المرتدة السريعة لان فيها خطورة كبيرة على المرمى ومسالة ان يقوم لاعبو الوسط المحاور بسد الثغرات التي يخلفها لاعبو الطرف هي لاداء واجب المدافعة والحماية لظهر الفريق ومعروف أن المدافعة عن الفريق لن تكون مهمة سهلة لان الفريق الخصم عندما يستلم الكرة يصبح خطير للغاية ويصعب استعادة الكرة نتيجة السرعة في الارتداد خاصة في المناطق الدفاعية للفريق فنسبة الخطورة تكون عالية جداً لانك طالما انت تدافع فانت معرض للخسارة في اي لحظة لذا من الخطورة بمكان ترك الكرة تصل خط الوسط من الهجمة المرتدة وعلى لاعبي الفريق قطع الكرة قبل وصولها الى الجزء الخاص بفريقهم حتى لا تحدث المفاجآت غير المتوقعة .
وغالباً ما يعمد الخصم بعد قطع الكرة الى تمريرها عبر الأطراف نسبة لتقدمم الطرفين عند الهجمة لان الخطة تتطلب ذلك في حين تعمد الفرق ايضاً الى تمرير الكرة عبر العمق في حالة وجود تغطية وملأ للمساحات الخالية التي خلفها ظهيري الجنب وبالتالي فانه في كلا الحالتين الوضع يصبح خطيراً للغاية في حالة الهجمة المرتدة السريعة وبالذات في الفرق التي لديها لاعبين سريعين يجدون التحول السريع مثل الفرق المصرية كالاهلي القاهري ومازيمي الكنغولي والنجم الساحلي وغيرها من الفرق القوية فهذه الفرق تستطيع استغلال الثغرات المتواجدة في هذه الخطة التي يلعب بها الفريق . واذكر جيدا عندما لعب المريخ نهائي الكونفدرالية امام الصفاقصي التونسي في العام 2007م وتعرض مرماه لأربعة أهداف نتيجة عملية الارتداد السريع والمتقن ولبطء الرجوع لسد الفراغات الخالية والتي استغلها هجوم الصفاقصي في ذلك الوقت وعرض فيها مرمى المريخ للاهداف في ارضه ووسط جماهيره ونتج ذلك لعدم رجوع الظهيرين بسرعة عالية وكذلك لعدم اجادة التغطية السليمة لأطراف الملعب وعمق الدفاع فتقدم أحد المدافعين الثلاثة مع الهجمة يجب أن يكون بحسابات دقيقة ومتقنة بحيث يبغى احد لاعبي المحور في مكان المدافع لحين عودته من الهجمة .

الفريق الذي يعتمد على خطة ثلاثة خمسة اثنين يجب على لاعبيه القيامم بجميع المهام المؤكلة لهم بدقة متناهية مع ضرورة الاتقان في عمليات التقدم والرجوع بسرعة عالية لذا لابد من وجود لاعبين اصحاب لياقة بدنية عالية طيلة شوطي المباراة وهمة نشاط بالإضافة الى لاعبين في الاطراف يستطيعون القيام بعمليات الكر والفر بسرعة عالية وفي نفس الوقت يعرفون بأنهم سيجدون المساندة الضرورية عند الحاجة .
إن خطة ثلاثة خمسة اثنين تتكامل فيها الادوار والمتطلبات عندما تجدد مجموعة منسجمة ومتفاهمة ومتفهمة لعملية التكتيك وتطبيقه في ارضية الميدان وهي تقوم على درجة عالية من الفهم للاعبين ومن الجميل بمكان ان يعرف لاعبو الهجوم دورهم ايضا في عمليات الكر والفر وضروة النزول مع لاعبي الوسط لامرين : الاول المدافعة في حالة الفقدان والامر ثاني استلام الكرات من لاعبي الوسط في حالة الاستحواذ على الكرة .

نظرة أخيرة:
• عند فوز الفريق وتحقيقه للانتصار المنشود فالمعروف بأنه سيتعرضض لهجوم قوي من جانب الخصم لان الخصم سيطلب التعويض مباشرة وسيندفع هجوماً وبالتالي لابد من مقابلة هذا الهجوم بدفاع منطقة كامل بمعنى ان يقلل اطراف الملعب من الطلعات الهجومية عند الاستحواذ في كل مرة وان يبدأ الدفاع عن الفريق بتقليل الهجمات وكذلك الرجوع الى المناطق وسد الثغرات مع عدم الركون وذلك عن طريق القيام بهجوم مرتد سريع في حالة الاستحواذ بطرف واحد فقط دون تقدم الطرف الثاني والتركيز على ارسال التمريرات الطولية لمهاجمي الفريق مع اعمال المساندة لهم من قبل لاعبي الوسط .
• في المريخ لا يجب ان نستعجل تحقيق الانتصار في تطبيق الخطة ثلاثةة خمسة اثنين .
• بعثة المريخ ستغادر غداً الى مدينة الدوحة القطرية لاداء عدد ثلاثث مباريات هناك وسيظهر الفريق بشكله النهائي عقب انتهاء معسكر قطر لذا نأمل عدم الاستعجال في اصدار الاحكام على فريق كرة القدم فمازال المدرب يتلمس الخطى من اجل الوصول الى القائمة النهائية التي سيلعب بها الموسم الجديد وما هذه التجارب الا بغرض الوصول الى تلك الغاية .
• مباريات انطاليا التجريبية اظهرت العديد من الايجابيات والسلبيات فيي الفريق وحتما سيستفيد منها الفريق في مباريات الدوحة .
• نأمل أن يجد الفريق اقامة مريحة في دوحة العرب ونقصد عدم ازعاجج اللاعبين في المعسكر المقام بقطر وتركهم يؤدون برنامجهم المعد لهم في راحة وسكون دون أي ازعاج من الزيارات المتعددة لاخواننا السودانيين كما درجت العادة فالوقت وقت للعمل ويجب الاستفادة من كل ثانية وتوظيفها لصالح الفريق في هذا المعسكر.
مع تمام ودي وتقديري للجميع ،،،،


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج يدلي بالمثير: أهل المعارضة حذروا من الاعتماد على الأفراد.. وعندما أتينا بالمجموعة عارضوا أيضا
عليهم أن يسددوا اشتراكاتهم في مجلس الشرف وبعدها فليعارضوا مدى الحياة
لا ننتظر اجماعاً من أي شخص.. ونعمل بما يخدم مصلحة المريخ



شمس الدين الأمين

تصدى السيد عصام الحاج الأمين العام لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بقوة للأصوات المعارضة لمجلس الشرف المريخي ولرفع عضوية نادي المريخ إلى اشتراك شهري يبلغ رسمه مائة جنيه، وقلل عصام الحاج من هجوم المعارضة على هذه المشاريع ذاكراً أن هجوم المعارضة اوقعها في تناقض مكشوف، لأنها كانت تنادي بتحرير المريخ من الاعتماد على جيوب الأفراد، وعندما فتحنا أبواب العمل الجماعي كانوا أول المعارضين لهذا العمل الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن هؤلاء يعارضون من أجل المعارضة لا أكثر، كما تحدث عصام عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر المساحة التالية:

أكد عصام الحاج استجابتهم التامة لنبض الشارع المريخي الذي يتابع بإعجاب شديد العمل الذي يتم في ملف مجلس الشرف وينادي بالصوت العالي بضرورة رفع رسم الاشتراك الشهري لعضوية نادي المريخ إلى مبلغ مائة جنيه، واكد عصام انهم يعملون بما يفيد المريخ ويدفع مسيرته إلى الأمام، ويتركون مساحات واسعة للرأي والرأي الآخر، بيد انه عاد وطالب بضرورة تحكيم صوت العقل في بعض المشاريع المصيرية التي لا تحتاج إلى تأييد ومعارضة، لأنها ليست للاختلاف بقدر ما هي مشاريع الغرض الأساسي منها دعم مسيرة نادي المريخ، وأضاف: ناس المعارضة أول من طالبوا بضرورة توفير المال للمريخ، ونادوا بالآ يتم الاعتماد على فرد واحد في تمويل النادي، وعندما قمنا بمشروع يسهم فيه كل أبناء المريخ في دعم ناديهم، توقعنا أن تتقدم المعارضة الصفوف، وأن تدعم هذه المشاريع وتباركها، ولم نتوقع مطلقاً أن تكون المعارضة رافضة بشدة لمشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي، وتابع: ندعو أهل المعارضة للانضمام لملجس الشرف المريخي حتى يقدموا شيئاً مفيدا لناديهم، وبعد ذلك فليعارضوا مدى الحياة، نحن لا ننتظر اجماعاً من احد برغم أننا لا نشك في أن نسبة الاجماع على مجلس الشرف المريخي بلغت حتى الآن 99.9% ومضى عصام: نقول هذه النسبة تواضعاً ولولا ذلك لقلنا اننا حصلنا على الإجماع الكامل لأننا لم نأت بفكرة تضر بالمريخ أو تكلفه شيئاً، بل هي فكرة تدر مالاً وفيرا على المريخ عبر استثمار غير قابل للخسارة مطلقا، لأن أي مشروع استثماري في النهاية عرضة للفشل والنجاح، إلا مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي، لأن نسبة احتمال الخسارة في هذا الاستثمار لا وجود لها، ولذلك مثل هذه المشاريع التي تمثل حلاً جوهرياً لأزمة تمويل المريخ، كان ينبغي أن تكون محل اجماع كل اهل المريخ، ورأى عصام أن تجاوب الغالبية العظمى وراء هذا المشروع كلمة السر في كل النجاحات التي تحققت، مبيناً أن نسبة التحصيل الآن تسجل تقدماً يومياً وسريعاً، برغم أنهم حتى الآن لم يتحركوا بصورة جدية لتحصيل أموال مجلس الشرف المريخي، وتوقع عصام الحاج ان يبلغ مجمل العائد المالي الذي سيحصل عليه المريخ من هذا المشروع سنوياً رقماً غير مسبوق في تاريخ الأندية السودانية.

فلنحكم صوت العقل

طالب عصام الحاج بضرورة تحكيم صوت العقل في مثل هذه المشاريع حتى لا نكون قد حرمنا المريخ من فرصة الحصول على ايرادات ضخمة لمقابلة منصرفات متزايدة كل يوم، واضاف: نحترم الرأي والرأي الآخر، ونتيح له مساحة كبيرة، ولكن لا أدري لماذا يعارض هؤلاء، ألم ينادوا من قبل بضرورة تحرير المريخ من جيوب الأفراد، وألا يعتمد المريخ النادي الكبير على فرد واحد، ماذا كانوا ينتظرون عندما أصبحت الكرة في ملعبهم وتحرر المريخ من الاعتماد على الأفراد، وأصبح مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي حقيقة ماثلة توفر مبالغ مليارية للمريخ، ألم يكن حرياً بهم اللحاق بهذا المشروع، والاحتفال بتحرير المريخ من جيوب الأفراد، أم الهجوم بشراسة على مجلس الشرف المريخي، عليهم أن يهاجمونا كل يوم، لأن هذا الحديث غير المنطقي لا يحرك ساكننا، وهذا المشروع لا تنازل عنه، وإن ملوا الأسافير بالهجوم كل يوم، لأن هذا اقصى ما يمكن أن يفعلوه، لأنهم لا يستطيعون المواجهة مطلقاً.

ومضى عصام الحاج: لا نرفض الحوار، بل نرحب به بشدة، ولو كان هناك أي طرح على المكشوف لقنا رأينا، ولو أتى إلينا في أبوابنا المشرعة أمام الجميع من يقنعنا بعدم جدوى هذا المشروع لجادلناه بالحجة والمنطقة، واقنعناه أو اخذنا بمشروعه البديل، أما رفض فكرة مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي دون أسباب منطقية ودون تقديم بديل أفضل، فهذا لا تفسير له غير أنه معارض من اجل المعارضة لا أكثر.

زمن العضوية أبو عشرة جنيه ولى ولن يعود

قال عصام الحاج إن دعاة استجلاب العضوية والممارسات المشوهة التي كادت أن تشيع الديمقراطية في الأندية إلى مثواها الأخير، هم الذين يتباكون على رفع الرسم الشهري للعضوية إلى مبلغ مائة جنيه، ويدعون بأننا نريد ان نجعل عضوية المريخ حصرياً على الأغنياء، بربكم هل دفع مائة جنيه لا تتعدى ثمن وجبتين في اليوم يعتبر نوعاً من الثراء؟

على هؤلاء أن يعلموا أن زمن العضوية أم عشرة جنيه انتهى ولن يعود أبداً، وكل الشارع المريخي يقف بقوة مع رفع رسم العضوية الشهري إلى مبلغ مائة جنيه، لأن كل شيء تغير في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية المعلومة للجميع، والهلال الآن رفع عضويته إلى 300 جنيه شهريا عندما علم بأننا سنرفع اشتراكنا في العضوية إلى مبلغ مائة جنيه، واكد عصام الحاج ان العضوية لن تكون حصرية على المقيمين بالعاصمة، بل حتى الموجودين في أقاصى الدين سيتمتعون بعضوية نادي المريخ في زمن أصبح فيه العالم قرية صغيرة، وستكون كل وسائل التحصيل متاحة امامنا من أجل ان تكون للمريخ عضوية حقيقية ومؤثرة في ميزانية النادي، وحتى محبي  المريخ في الولايات سيكتسبون عضوية ناديهم بكل سهولة.

اتصالات يومية من أجل العضوية

قال عصام الحاج إنهم يتلقون اتصالات يومية من محبي المريخ في مختلف بقاع العالم حتى ينالوا شرف اكتساب عضوية نادي المريخ برسم اشتراكها الجديد حتى ينال هؤلاء فضل دعم ناديهم وحتى يستمتعوا بعضوية المريخ النادي الكبير، ويسهمون في اختيار المجلس الذي يتولى تصريف الأعباء الإدارية في هذه المرحلة المهمة من تاريخ المريخ، والتي يستشرف فيها النادي عهداً جديداً يعتمد فيه على عضويته المستنيرة والداعمة لخزانته وعلى مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي أحد أحدث وسائل الدعم المستدامة، واكد عصام الحاج أن المريخ نادي قومي الطبيعي أن يعشقه حتى المقيمين في الولايات وخارج حدود الوطن، ولذلك سيكتسبون عضوية نادي المريخ فور فتح باب العضوية الإلكترونية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى

 المريخ يقدم أجمل العروض ويخسر أمام تابول بهدفين لهدف
 جبرة: نجوم الفرقة الحمراء فاجأونى بأداء مدهش..وتوقعت إنهيارهم أمام الكازخستانى
 جمال الوالى يحتفظ برئاسة القطاع الرياضى..الفادنى للموارد..مزمل اللجنة التنفيذية و الإعلام
 جبرة: لاعبو المريخ فاجأونى أمام الكازخستانى
 رابطة مشجعى المريخ بالدوحة تسعى لترتيب مواجهة مع بطل الدورى القطرى
 جمال الوالى يحتفظ برئاسة القطاع الرياضى..الفادنى للموارد..مزمل اللجنة التنفيذية و الإعلام
 المريخ يقدم أجمل العروض ويخسر أمام تابول بهدفين لهدف

*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 إهمال واضح 

 × تفاجأت بخبر سفر محترف المريخ الأجنبي النيجيري كوني إلى بلاده تاركا معسكر الفريق الإعدادي وراء ظهره متجها لإكمال زواجه.
 × الرأي عندي هو أن هذا التصرف من اللاعب وإدارة النادي الأحمر يوضح بجلاء أن هنالك إهمال قبيح يعتري ترتيبات النادي الكبير.
 × كيف تسمح الإدارة والجهاز الفني بسفر لاعب مهم ويصرف له بالدولار، كي  يقص إعداده ويذهب في هذا التوقيت الحساس لإكمال زواج من السهل تأخيره ؟
 × هذا لا يحدث في أي ناد كبير دفع دم قلبه وكد الحجر ونحت الصخر كي يوفق  أوضاع الفريق الذي ذاق كل صنوف الهوان الموسم الماضي بسبب سوء الإعداد  والتخطيط والتدبير السليم.
 × تفاءلنا كثيرا والله بنهج وأسلوب لجنة  التسيير في الفترة المنصرمة، وظننا أنهم سيتخذون كل ما يميز الأحمر ويتوجه  في الموسم المقبل، ولكن يبدو أننا نتعشم بلا فكر ونقترف الآثام ظنا.
 ×   صحيح من حق اللاعب أن يكمل زواجه لأنه أمر مهم ولا تستطيع قوة في الأرض أن  تمنع أي كائن من كان أن يتزوج، والزواج نفسه فيه فائدة كبيرة للاعب لأنه  يجلب له الاستقرار ويبعده عن الشبهات ويحصنه من الزلات والهنات وبالتالي  يركز على عمله مع الفريق ويجوده بكل تأكيد.
 × قصدنا إذن هو، أن الوقت  غير مناسب لأنه يتعارض مع إكمال عملية الإعداد، وما نعرفه هو أن الإعداد لا  يكتمل إلا بعد إجراء المباريات المكملة للعملية البدنية والفنية، حيث تتم  عملية الانسجام وتنفيذ المهام.
 × غياب اللاعب يجعله بعيدا عن الأجواء ويؤثر ذلك على مردوده، خاصة في مثل بلادنا وإمكاناتنا المحدودة.
 × إكمال الزواج يعني بكل وضوح أن الفتى سيدخل في راحة سلبية عن كرة القدم،  وهذا لا يحدث أثناء العمل الإعدادي للفرق الكبيرة التي لديها مطلوبات  عديدة ومتنوعة مثل المريخ.
 × كان باستطاعة مجلس المريخ حرمان اللاعب من  الذهاب في هذا الظرف، ولا مانع من إكماله في أي وقت بعد إكمال الإعداد،  ولو أثناء التنافس أو توقفه.
 × حسم مثل هذه التفلتات والتشوهات أمر ضروري وملح بشدة، حتى تختفي و تدمل كل مطبات انطلاقة الزعيم الفخيم.
 × كان بإمكانه إكمال زواجه في نفس فترة باسكال، لأن التأخير مقدور على  تعويضه وإلحاق اللاعب بزملائه في وقت وجيز، ولكن قطع العمل وعدم إكماله هو  من أسوأ أنواع التصرفات في هذا الجانب المهم.
 × نعلم يقينا أن هذا  الأمر لا يخفي على الجهازين الفني والإداري، ولكن يقلقنا جدا هذا التراخي  والمجاملة، على سمعة النادي وذلك الجهد الذي بذل من قبل، وهذا قطعا لا يليق  ولا يتماشى مع طموحات وأمنيات الجماهير الحمراء.
 × حتى تلك التجارب الضعيفة مع أندية هامشية فيه شيء  من إهمال وعدم الاهتمام والتقدير السليم للأمور الدقيقة.
 × عندما دافعنا عن معسكر أنطاليا ودعمناه بقوة  تحدثنا عن ارتفاع مستوى   الدوري التركي ووفرة الفرق الجاهزة لتقديم عمل ينفع الفريق وتتم الاستفادة  من التجارب الإعدادية، فلم نكن نتوقع والله أن يبحثوا في بلاد الترك عن  أندية لا حول لها ولا قوة أبدا أبدا.
 × نطلب وبالصوت العالي أن تسود الجدية كل مفاصل النادي الأحمر، وأن تبعد وتمسح المزاجية والمجاملة في حقوق النادي الأكبر. 
 × طالعت حديث الأخ عصام الحاج عن المعارضة، فأقول للأخ عصام أين هذه المعارضة التي تعني؟
 × كلمة معارضة أكبر من تلك الفئة التي تظهر بين الحين والحين، فهولاء  خارجون عن الإجماع المريخي الجميل، فلا تشغل بهم فكرا ولا تعطهم قدرا، بل  دعهم في مخابئهم يتلاومون.
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ كامل عدة وعتاد ويحتاج الحسم والانضباط.



 حروف شوكيه تسبح عكس التيار 
هذا ما نسميه بالاعلام الهدام والراي السالب 
والكتابة من اجل الكتابة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكملت رابطة المريخ بالدوحة كافة الحجوزات لبعثة الزعيم و التى ستصلهم فى  الخامسة من عصر الغد بإذن الله و ستحل بفندق قراند هوليدي فيلا كمقر مثالى  بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معني نسبة لقربه من مطار حمد الدولى والذي يبعد عنه  مسافة 14 كلم  فقط ، بينما بيعد مسافة كيلومتر واحد فقط عن ملاعب النادي  العربي مقر التدريبات مما يعني ان البعثة لن تضيع او وقت فى التنقل وسط  العاصمة القطرية المعروف بالازدحام الشديد فى بعض اوقات الذروة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* ماني يقتنص فوزا مثيرا لليفربول أمام إيفرتون بالدوري الانجليزي
* أتلتيك بلباو يخطف فوزا قاتلا أمام سيلتا فيجو في الدوري الإسباني
* بورتو يقلب الطاولة على تشافيس بالدوري البرتغالي
* التعادل يسيطر على الكلاسيكو بين أياكس وضيفه آيندهوفن
*باريس سان جيرمان يفتح خزائنه لضم خليفة كريستيانو رونالدو
*برشلونة يأمل تجديد عقد ميسي خلال ثلاثة أشهر
* يويفا يبحث تغيير لوائحه بسبب برشلونة
*محاولات لإخماد فتنة إنريكي ونجم برشلونة
*رسمياً | اليويفا يشكر برشلونة على سحب طعنه في عقوبة أعلام كتالونيا
*إبراهيموفيتش وإنييستا يقودان التشكيلة المثالية الأوروبية
*يوفنتوس قد يفشل مُجدداً في ضم فيتسل!
*"زهرة الخشخاش" توقع عقوبة على إنجلترا من قبل الفيفا
*خليفة هنري يوضح أسباب تصرفه مع زيدان
*تصريحات تاريخية: القديس يعترف بالرعب من ميسي
*البرازيلي أليكس يعلن اعتزاله
*بوفون: قد أستمر باللعب حتى الـ 65 عامًا
*باريس قد يستعين بمدرب اليونايتد السابق لإنهاء المعاناة!
*جون أوبي ميكيل يستعد لإحياء مسيرته في الليجا
*ماركا | جماهير الريال تُؤيد التخلي عن خاميس!
*يوفنتوس يُجدد الاهتمام بأليكسيس سانشيز
*أموال البريميرليج تُجبر يوفنتوس على تجاهل كييسيه
*فالنسيا يتفوق على سان جيرمان في سباق مُهاجم بنفيكا
*جالياني لمُشجعي ميلان: لا تنتظروا أسماءً كبيرة
*مونتيلا: لا أكره يوفنتوس لكنّهم يفوزون كثيرًا
*7 ألقاب وأرقام حققها رونالدو فى مونديال الأندية
*بونوتشي يمدد عقده مع يوفنتوس
*برشلونة يستعد للكأس بدون 4 نجوم
*جوهرة بوروسيا دورتموند يُحبط عملاقي إسبانيا
*بابا نويل وصل مُبكرًا إلى برشلونة هذا العام
*أونيس: البايرن مهتم بمدرب لايبزيج
*الإماراتي عبد الله المسفر مدربا جديدا للمنتخب الأردني
*كلوب: ليفربول لن ينهار ضد إيفرتون كآرسنال
*روبن يدعم ديباي في الرحيل عن مانشستر يونايتد
*كونتي يلمح لدخول تشيلسي سوق الانتقالات
*رسميًا | يوفنتوس يحافظ على بونوتشي بعقد جديد
*نوير يكشف المنافس الحقيقي لبايرن ميونيخ في البوندسليجا
*إنريكي يتغنى بميسي ويعترف بقوة ريال مدريد
*ماسكيرانو: كلنا هواة أمام ميسي وإنييستا
*إبراهيموفيتش: يمكنني اللعب حتى 50 عامًا
*مدرب إسبانيول يشكو صعوبة إيقاف ثنائي برشلونة

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :


â—„ الدوري الإيطالي  -الأسبوع 16 :

* أتلانتا (-- : --) إمبولي الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : belN HD 4 .. المعلق : سوار الدهب

------------------------

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الاسبوع 16 :

* بوروسيا دورتموند ( -- : -- ) أوجسبورج الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 5 .. المعلق : فهد العتيبي

*آينتراخت فرانكفورت ( -- : -- ) ماينز الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6 .. المعلق : حماد العنزي

*هامبورج (-- : --) شالكه الساعة : 23:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 10 .. المعلق: عبدالقادر الشنيوني

*بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) فولفسبورج الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 9 .. المعلق: محمد الكواليني

‏===== 

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  - الأسبوع 17 :

* إيفرتون (0 : 1) ليفربول

------------------------

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 16 :

*أتلتيك بيلباو (2 : 1) سيلتا فيغو

------------------------

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 15 :

*النصر للتعدين (0 : 2) مصر المقاصة
*اسوان (1 : 0) المقاولون العرب

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طرد مندوب صحيفة (عالم النجوم) من معسكر الدفاع الجوي للمرة الثانية

نشرت  صحيفة عالم النجوم صاحبة الميول الزرقاء صباح اليوم الثلاثاء أخباراً  تتحدث عن طرد موفدها من قبل إدارة بعثة نادي الهلال بمعسكر الدفاع الجوي  للمرة الثانية وحرمانه من متابعة مباراة الهلال وفريق كوكاكولا المصري  وأفاد مندوب الصحيفة انه لم يتسلم قرار حرمان الصحيفة رسميا من ادارة  الهلال التي اصدرت قرارا بحرمان الصحيفة من تغطية تحضيرات الهلال بالقاهرة  ولذلك حرص على الذهاب للملعب لتغطية المباراة الودية لكنه تفاجأ بالمعاملة  القاسية من إدارة البعثة الزرقاء بطرده من الملعب وحرمانه من القيام بعمله  الصحفي بتغطية المباراة الودية.

*

----------


## kampbell

*سلام عليكم جميعا

تحيه خاصه لدينمو المنبر  الاخ كسلاوي  و نشكره علي المجهود الكبير

ربنا يخضر ضراعك 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المشاعر 
             عفاف الامين
     تفعيل القطاعات

 فى  العمود السابق تحدثت عن قطاع المرأة ودوره العظيم فى مسيرة النادى واختفاء  هذا القطاع فى اللجان السابقة رغم وجود المراة بصفة دائمة بالنادى
 ما  انطبق على قطاع المراة ينطبق ايضا على قطاعات اخرى كالقطاع الاجتماعى  والثقافى اللتى يرأسها الاستاذ هاشم الزبير فى اللجنة السابقة
 دور القطاع الثقافى لا يقل اهمية عن بقية القطاعات الاخرى من حيث اهمية المهام الثقافية ودورها فى اذكاء الحراك الثقافى 
 اين الندوات الشهرية
 اين المنتديات الاسبوعية
 اين الاحتفال بالمناسبات القومية والتاريخية والدينية والمريخ هو رائد مثل هذه الفعاليات
 اين الحفلات الراتبة من ابناء المريخ المبدعين
 اين الليالى الشعرية
 وعلى البال عبد الوهاب هلاوى وكدى وغيرهم 
 اين الفعاليات الاسرية كيوم الطفل والاسرة وطبق الخير
 اين المسرحيات والاعمال الدرامية والمريخ يمتلك مسرحا انيقا ...
 اين دور المخرحين وكتاب السيناريو والممثلين ومعظمهم صفوة. عبادى محجوب وجعفر سعيد الريح وحسن يوسف الشهير بسيد جرسة 
 اين فرق الكوميديا . الا تستطيع ان تجعل هذا المسرح الانيق يضج  بالضحك...لما لا تفعل برامج ثقافية فى هذه الايام حتى تفتح شهية الجمهور  لموسم مختلف
 نتمنى ان يلتفت المجلس الجديد لمثل هذه الفعاليات التى  تساهم فى لم شمل الصفوة . نريد قطاعات فاعلة يحركها شباب يمتلئ بالحيوية  والنشاط
 وهج. مضئ
 مجلس الشرف المريخى فكرة صفوية خالصة نتمنى ان يبدا التنفيذ الفعلى لها وان لا تلحق بمشروع الرقم ظ¢ظ¨ظ§ظ  
 - شعراء المريخ ينتظرهم عمل كبير ..اعمال جديدة كلمات قوية واصوات ندية
 - مجلس الشورى المريخى ظل يعمل فى صمت ونكران ذات يقدم الدعم والمشورة  للفريق دون كلل او ملل  التحية لهولاء الرجال الذين يمثلون معنى الحب  الحقيقى للكيان
 - قطاع السنية متى نرى انجازاته وكيف يعمل هذا القطاع ومن يقدم الدعم المادى له
 وهج خافت
 - بعد الشيكو بيكو نحبس بالكولا ...اسماء ما انزل الله بها من سلطان
 - ياربى الفرحة الجاية وين ...قصدى التجربة الجاية وين
 - ونحن فوق عزنا الكولا ما بتهزنا 
 - ناس بتتعذب وحيدة وناس بتنعم بانطاليا حيث الاجواء الاروبية ومنها مباشرة الى الدوحة وما ادراكما الدوحة
 وهج. خااااص
 اليوم نرفع راية استقلالنا
 ويسطر التاريخ مولد شعبنا
 يا اخوتى غنو لنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأدهم يثبت أحقيته بارتداء شعار الزعيم 

مع  كل مباراة يشارك فيها القادم الحديد عاشور الادهم يؤكد احقيته بارتداء  شعار الفرقة الحمراء و يثبت للجميع انه مكسب حقيقي و سيكون امتداداً لابن  بلده ايمن سعيد الذي قدم موسماً استثنائياً مع الزعيم ووصل معه لنصف نهائي  دوري ابطال افريقيا.
عاشور شارك فى مباراة الامس و استمر فى تقديم مستوى  رفيع ملاء به وسط الملعب بالحركة الدؤوبة و تميز بدقة التمريرات التى  تساهم فى تنظيم شكل اداء الفريق ليكون بذلك احد العناصر التى ضمنت مكانها  فى التشكيل الاساسي لموسم 2017.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يستعد اليوغندي جمال سالم حارس مرمى المريخ للانضمام إلى معسكر المنتخب  الأوغندي الأول للانضمام للكلية التي اختارها المدير الفني لمنتخبه الصربي  ميشو ضمن تحضيراتهم لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية القادمة بالجابون، ويقيم  المنتخب الأوغندي معسكراً إعدادياً بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة في  إمارة أبو ظبي، حيث طلب الاتحاد الأوغندي لكرة القدم حارس مرمى المريخ،جمال  سالم، للانضمام يوم الخامس عشر من ديسمبر الحالي بمعسكر المنتخب الأوغندي  إلا أن مدرب المريخ الألماني مستر أنتوان هاي نصح جمال سالم بالاستفادة  من معسكر المريخ بمدينة أنطاليا لتدريباته المميزة وامكانياته العالية  اضافة لتدريبات الجزائري حكيم سبع المميزة التي ستعده لبطولة الأمم  الأفريقية افضل إعداد، وكان الاتحاد الأوغندي لكرة القدم قد وافق على مقترح  المريخ ومديره الفني في تواجد جمال سالم بمعسكر تركيا ومشاركته في التجارب  الودية الإعدادية القوية أمام الأندية الكازاخستانية.. ورأت فيها الفائدة  الكبرى لحارس مرماهم، على أن يلتحق بمعسكر المنتخب الأوغندي في الإمارات  لاحقاً، ويتجه جمال سالم صوب الخرطوم على اعتبار ان الاتحاد الأوغندي لكرة  القدم سيرسل تذاكر الطيران منالخرطوم إلى لاعبه سالم، إضافة لإجراء بعض  الترتيبات بين اللاعب وإدارة نادي المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزام اعضاء مجلس المريخ الجديد بدفع 100مليون لدعم النادي

تقرر ان تكون مساهمة كل عضو من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ مبلغ ظ،ظ ظ مليون بدلا من ظ¢ظ مليون من واقع ان اعضاء مجلس المريخ ينبغي ان يكونوا اصحاب المساهمة الاكبر لدفع مسيرة هذا المجلس
وتعهد جميع الاعضاء بسداد المبالغ المستحقة عليهم بما يدعم خزانة مجلس الشرف بثلاثة مليار جنية
وشدد عصام الحاج على اهمية الزام جميع الاعضاء بالسداد الفوري للمبلغ المتفق عليه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب نازحي دارفور يعود بكأس محموله جوا



حقق  منتخب نازحين دارفور فوزا كبيرا على منتخب الجالية السودانية بثلاثة اهداف  دون مقابل في مباراة جمعت المنتخبين بملعب استاد الدوحه في ختام مهرجان  نازحي دارفور أحرز أهداف منتخب الجاليه هدفين لي انور وهدف لي جميل ..وفشل  طمبل ورفاقه في مجاراه منتخب نازحي دارفور الذي وضح انه لعب من أجل الفوز  بالكأس المقدم من سعادة سفير السودان بدوله قطر الاستاذ فتح الرحمن على  الذي قام بتسليم الكأس للمنتخب ولرئيس اللجنه العليا السلطان حسن برقو  ورئيس البعثه كابتن على قاقرين والمشرف على المنتخب مولانا ازهري وداعه  الله وشهد المهرجان تكريمات متبادلة واختتم المهرجان بمباراة شارك فيها  نجوم قطر مفتاح منصور وعادل خميس وجفال راشد والكواري والكعبي ونجوم  السودان بقياده منقستو وسانتو ومجاهد ودينلسون وحيدر بالإضافة إلى سورالدهب  والفنان محمد النصري..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﺗﺴﺠﻞ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﻗﺎﻣﺖ  ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫﺓ ﻣﻴﺮﻓﺖ ﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﺮ ﺍﻧﺘﻮﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﻱ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺳﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﻋﻦ  ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺑﺚ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻣﻊ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلم كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خط الوسط الاميز في كل مباريات المريخ

استعاد  المريخ القوة الضاربة في خط وسطه والتي كانت تميزه من غيره وتؤثر في  نتائجه واصبح خط الوسط هو الافضل حيث تالق عاشور الادهم وامير كمال في كل  المباريات ونافسهما في النجومية النيجيري اوجو الذي مثل حلا سحريا لمشكلة  صناعة اللعب كما استفاد الوسط من مشاركة السماني والغربال على الاطراف  فاصبح خماسي وسط الفرقة الحمراء قوة ضاربة في الفريق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم في الخرطوم لتجديد جوازه


عاد  في الساعات الماضية حارس مرمى المريخ جمال سالم للخرطوم اولى محطات اللاعب  العائد للانضمام لتحضيرات بلاده لكاس الامم الافريقية وتاتي عودة اللاعب  للخرطوم لتجديد جواز سفره السوداني ومن ثم المغادره ليوغندا وسيغيب اللاعب  عن معسكر المريخ في الدوحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حي العرب يواجه المريخ وأهلي مدني والأمل ودياً

أعلن  مجلس إدارة نادي حي العرب بورتسودان تنظيم دورة ودية بمدينة بورتسودان إلى  جانب ناديي الأمل عطبرة وأهلي مدني حيث تلقت إدارة السوكرتا رسمياً موافقة  الأمل للمشاركة في الدورة في حين قرر حي العرب بورتسودان أداء مواجهة ودية  أمام المريخ العاصمي سيخوضها في اليوم التالي من مباراة المريخ والاتحاد  السكندري التي ستُقام ضمن مهرجان السياحة والتسوق بالبحر الأحمر في السابع  من يناير المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هنأ لاعبو المريخ زميلهم النيجيري، كونلي أدونلامي، محترف المريخ الذي يشغل  خانة قلب الدفاع بمناسبة زواجه بنيجيريا الذي تم مساء أمس الأول، وخاطب  اللاعبون زميلهم عبر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي خاصة تطبيق (واتساب) الذي  ينشط فيه اللاعب، وقام النيجيري أوكندايو أودجو،متوسط ميدانالمريخ، بتوصيل  التحايا بادئ الامر قبل ان يقوم بمنح زملائه اللاعبين رقم هاتف زميلهم الذي  ظهر سعيداً بزواجه، وكان اللاعب غادر معسكر المريخ لإكمال مراسم زواجه،  وشكّل غيابه ردود فعل عديدة في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، وسيكون اللاعب حاضراً في معسكر الفريق بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة في الحادي والعشرين من ديسمبر القادم 



*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عمر الجندي

 الصدي

أبراهومه الصغير …من النعيم إلى الجحيم

إذا أراد إبراهيم محجوب أن يرفع (أسهمه) عند المقربين من الكاردينال ويصبح له حظوة مثل شيبوب وأوكرا وسالمون لا بأس ولكن بعيداً عن المريخ والوقوع في فخ من يريد أن يستخدمه للإساءة للمريخ.
عليه أن يعلم أن ارتداءه لشعار المريخ في يوم من الأيام جعله لاعباً يرغب فيه الهلال حتى وإن كان يحمل صفة مشطوب.
ليعلم أن شعار المريخ فقط جعله يصبح لاعباً في الهلال ولولا المريخ لما وصل إلى ما وصل إليه الآن.
مما يعني أنه دخل عالم الصفر الدولي بسبب أنه تربى ونشأ وعاش في المريخ وظنّ كردنة أنه بتسجيله وهو مشطوب يوجه صفعة للمريخ.
طالعت الحوار أول أمس لإبراهيم محجوب ولم اكمله فما يوجد في بداية الحوار وبعض العناوين القصد منها الإثارة فقط وجزئية التلاعب وهي المهمة وأتمنى من اللجنة القانونية أن تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة.
الحوار كان يعتمد على جزئية محددة وهي إظهار الفرق بين المريخ والمدعوم ورغم أن إبراهيم محجوب تم استدراجه وسقط في فخ بعض الأسئلة وإجاباته لم تكن بالقدر الذي كانت به العناوين وحمدت الله أنه غادر المريخ.
صدىً ثانٍٍ

لأبناء المريخ إرث وتاريخ ناصع البياض ومن يذهب حتى ولو كان مشطوباً يذهب حاملاً معه قيماً وموروثات الكيان ويظل محترماً لنفسه ولماضيه ولتاريخه وللسمعة التى تحققت له بفضل تواجده في أكبر وأعرق الأندية السودانية.
ومن يتحدث بهذا الشكل الهزيل عن فريق نشأ وترعرع فيه وكان السبب في شهرته سيجعل جماهير المريخ تحمد الله كثيراً أنه لم يبق وسطنا.
في مجتمع المريخ لا نتحدث عن لاعب كان وسطنا وعاش معنا وبيننا إلا بالخير ونحترم كل من ارتدى شعار الكيان.
عليه أن يسأل نفسه هل تم تسجيله ليتحدث عن ماضيه ويعض اليد التى أحسنت إليه.
وعليه أن يتأكد تماماً أنه طالما ارتضى أن يكون أحد الذين (يبصقون) على تاريخهم فلن يجد احتراماً من أحد في الدنيا وسيذكره الناس بأنه من اللاعبين الذين يرحلون ويتركون خلفهم سيرة سيئة.
وحتى في الهلال سينظرون له على أساس أنه لاعب (سيبصق) على تاريخه إذا رحل وإذا كان بهذا التفكير فانه لن يعمر كثيراً في الهلال.
ليأخذ العبرة من هيثم مصطفى الذى قال 6 شهور فى المريخ ولا 18 سنه فى الهلال .
وليتعظ مما حدث لمهند والمعز وعمر بخيت.
ليجلس مع الفاتح النقرويسأله عن حقوقه وكيف طلب منه السكرتير بأن لا يُشرك كابتن الفريق هيثم .
ليسأل مبارك سليمان عن التدخلات الإدارية وليقرأ ما كتبه الرشيد على عمر بالأمس عن الفاتح النقر أو يسأل عن كيفية شطب أمبيلى .
حقيقة نحن نشفق على إبراهومه من المستقبل بعد أن ذهب من النعيم إلى الجحيم .
هل أصبح مكسيم مثل الصراف الآلي يعمل إذا تمت تغذيته بالقروش ويتعطّل إذا لم يودع في حسابه مستحقاته.
خسر الزعيم بالأمس وبالتأكيد استفاد من التجربه وهو المقصود والهدف الرئيسى من المعسكر الإعدادى .
بالامس تم تكوين القطاعات بالمريخ واختيار كابتن احمد عباس لرئاسة قطاع المراحل السنية جعلنا نشعر بالارتياح العميق .
ختامًا يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*هيثم صديق

من هنا وهناك

جيوب منع العمل

لا أرى أن هناك ما يمكن أن يكتب هذه الأيام عن المريخ إلا مشروع مجلس الشرف وهو مشروع المستقبل بلا شك لأجل أن يكون للنادي دخل ثابت ومستدام .

كنا قبل هذا قد كتبنا نعضد من اقتراح الأخ معتصم محمد الحسن قبل سنوات بعد إنشاء الطابق الثاني مباشرة لإستاد المريخ ووكان اقتراحه هو جعل كل الكراسي برسم ثابت لموسم يحق لصاحبه أن يجلس على الكرسي في كل المباريات،  وهو مشروع لم يجد من ينفذه لكنه نفذ شبيه له وهو مشروع كراسي المقصورة الماسية ولاقى نجاحاً لكنه نجاح منقطع لم يستمر ثم أتى بعده المشروع الكبير الذي اقترحه الإخوة في لجنة التعبئة المريخية وهو مشروع كان يمكن أن يكون مبشراً وواعداً وقد تحمس له كثيرون لكنه وجد بعض العراقل والمطبات الطبيعية والمصطنعة فلم يصل إلى ما طمح أن يصل إليه وجاء من بعد ذلك المشروع الأكبر على الإطلاق وهو مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي والذي بانت بشائره بتسجيل قرابة الخمسمائة اسم في بواكيرأيامه ولعله سيصل إلى الألف قريباً، بلا شك يحتاج النادي إلى صرف كبير وأن يتحمل ذلك شخص واحد بدون شكوي ولا امتنان فهذا يعني أن ذاك الشخص ينبغي أن يكافأ بمساعدته أولاً قبل أن يشكر ثانياً ليستريح مع إبقائه على كرسي الرئاسة ما أراد ذلك وجعله رئيساً فخرياً بعد ذلك عرفانًا وتكريماً.

وبدون أن نقارن جمال الوالي بغيره  نشير إلى أن غيره قد إئمتنوا على أنديتهم وهرب البعض نافدًا بجلده وطالب البعض بما دفع.

مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي الذي تطلع شمسه هذه الأيام يحتاج إلى ترويج أكبر من الصحف وهو أمر تولته لجنة التسيير بجلوسها إلى الأخ أيمن بخيت المخرج الأكبر في قناة النيل الأزرق ولعل بداية التنافس ستجلب اسماء كثيرا خصوصًا مع الانتصارات المرجوة والذهاب بعيداً في بطولتي العرب وافريقيا مع تنبيه أو اقتراح مرفق بأن يؤخذ من كل عضو في مجلس الشرف 12 شيك لكل شهر حتي يمكن ان يعمل المجلس علي ضوء ذلك ويدفع بها للترحيل والفنادق و المستلزمات الأخرى مما يقبل مقدموها الآجل من المال.

…………………..

 لن نقول إن رمضان أحمد السيد يكج الهلال في كل مرة يقول فيها إن الهلال سيشارك في بطولة الأندية العالمية ..لكن لا أظن أن هلال الموسم الجديد سيعسكر في أبو ظبي ناهيك عن أن يلعب في النهائيات العام القادم..اتغطى كويس يا استاذ

………………..

بائع البطيخ يعرف من ضربه على البطيخ أن هذه ناضجة وتلك لا … فليحذر هاي من ضرب النقاد على بطيخته..نقول هذا ولا نريد أن نفجع فيه فكل شيئ في المريخ معمول له بوضوح  واختبارات الفريق مبشرة.

…………………….

صديقي الساخر قال لي إن الهلال في القاهرة محجب وفطومة لا.

لا خبر عن تمارين بقرار انتقائي حرمت صحف هلالية من المعسكر ودمغ الصحفيون بالارتشاء ..حالة سايبة

………………………..

على الأخ عصام الحاج ان لا يلتفت لبعض من لا يعجبهم العجب ولا الصيام في رجب …البعض يريد التبخيس فقط …

…………………….

هل صحيح أن الهلال سيقابل المشروبات والمأكولات فقط في مصر فمن بسكويت شيكو إلى كولا كولا … الله يستر ما يشربوا الجردقة.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احمد محمد الحاج

رحيق رياضي

هل نضبت خزينة النمور للتعاقد مع مدرب مغمور؟

سؤال يفرض نفسه بعد إقدام الأهلي شندي على التعاقد مع المدرّب التونسي صاحب السيرة الذاتية (الهشّة) (الأسعد بن معمر) خلفاً للبرازيلي المتميّز جداً (هيرون ريكاردو) والذي قاد الفريق إلى تقديم مستويات جيّدة خلال الموسم المنصرم وكان يحتاج لموسم إضافي على أقل تقدير لمواصلة العمل الذي بدأه.
ولكن كعادة الأندية العربية على وجه العموم والسودانية على وجه الخصوص يتم التقييم بالقطعة لأنها تتوهّم بأن العصا السحرية في حوزة نهج (التغيير) والمدرب الجديد الذي سيتم انتدابه سيفعل الأفاعيل وسيقلب طاولة الفريق الفنية رأساً على عقب.
الأهلي شندي منذ صعوده لمصاف أندية الدرجة الممتازة في الموسم (2011) ظل يشكّل ضلعاً ثابتاً في المراكز الأربعة الأولى وممثلاً أصيلاً للسودان في بطولة الكونفدرالية خلال المواسم من (2012) وحتى (2015) وكانت أفضل نتائجه وصوله لمرحلة (مجموعات الكونفدرالية) في أولى مشاركاته الافريقية في الموسم (2012).
هذا غير تميّزه اللامحدود في انتقاء المواهب وتعاقده مع لاعبين صغار شكلوا الإضافة وباتوا مطلباً لكل الأندية الكبرى وهى جزئية يمكن ان يستفيد منها النمور أيضاً إن أدار الملف المذكور بنهج (التسويق) بعيداً عن حساسيات مطالب القمة طالما أنه يملك القدرة على انتداب الأفضل من جديد.
فريق بكل تلك الامكانيات وتلك المواصفات ويجد الدعم اللامحدود من راعيه الأول صلاح إدريس (الأرباب) وبعض الشخصيات الأخرى ذات النفوذ المالي يستحق أن يولي ملف التدريب اهتماماً أكثر من المدرّب الضعيف (الأسعد بن معمر).
هذا الفريق يحتاج لمدير فني يواصل عمله لأكثر من موسمين حتى يصنع ما عجزت عنه جميع الأسماء الفنية التي اعتلت منصة تدريب نمور دار جعل وهو التتويج ببطولة الممتاز وكسر الهيمنة الهلاريخية المتواصلة منذ إنشاء الدوري الممتاز في العام 1996.
مدرب اشتهر بالاعتذارات والرحيل بعد توقيع العقود بحجته الشهيرة (ظروف خاصة) !!
الأسعد بن معمر بدأ مزاولة التدريب في العام (2003) عبر بوابة الترجي الجرجيسي الذي حقق معه كأس جمهورية تونس وقتها في العام (2005) ليتركه عقب ذلك ويتجه لتدريب نادي (التعاون السعودي) الذي لم يمض معه سوى (شهرين) غادر بعدها إلى تونس بحجة ظروفه الخاصة.
في الموسم (2009) عاد الأسعد لتدريب الترجي الجرجيسي من جديد ولم يمكث معه طويلاً لأنه رحل لتدريب النجمة السعودي ولكن كالعادة وقع الأسعد على عقد مبدئي مع النادي السعودي ولم يأت للإشراف عليه متحججاً بظروفه الخاصة كالعادة.
بعدها أشرف على نادي (الوحدة الليبي) في العام (2010)، وفي العام (2011) عاد للسعودية لقيادة فريق النجمة وصعد به من دوري (الثانية) لدوري (الأولى) وفي (2012) عاد إلى تونس وتولى تدريب عدد من الأندية دون أن يستمر معها لفترة طويلة مثل (الملعب القابسي) و (الترجي الجرجيسي) و (النادي القربي) و (أولمبيك سيدي بوزيد).
مدرب غير مستقر وكثير الترحال والإعتذارات ولم ينشط سوى مع فرق الدرجات الدنيا والتي لم يحقق معها أي إنجاز سوى بيضة الديك (كأس تونس) وصعود للأولى من الثانية لماذا يخاطر الأهلي شندي بالتعاقد معه رغم أنه مقبل على مشاركة افريقية ودوري مكون من (18) فريقًا.
الخامات التي يمتلكها نمور دار جعل أكبر بكثير من السيرة الذاتية للأسعد وكان على إدارة النمور ان تسعى للتعاقد مع مدير فني صاحب سيرة ذاتية أفضل وصاحب تمرّس في المعترك الافريقي إن كان طموحها المنافسة على بطولة الدوري او التقدّم في البطولة الافريقية.
حتى الأسماء الوطنية المتاحة أفضل من التونسي بن معمر وبإمكانها ان تقود الأهلي شندي لتحقيق نتائج جيّدة ويبدو أن ملف التدريب بفرقة النمور قد طاله بعد التسرّع أو أن المسألة مادية بحتة (سعر زهيد) وفي نفس الوقت نفسية ليس إلا (جبنا مدرب أجنبي والسلام) !!
حاجة أخيرة كده :: بن معمر لن يعمّر طويلاً في ديار دار جعل!
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*معاوية الجاك

توقيع رياضي

حذرناكم من هسع ..

بذل مجلس المريخ (بقيادة الوالي) جُهداً خرافياً في سبيل إستعادة التوازن المطلوب لفريق الكرة تحديداً حيث صرف على التسجيلات الأخيرة مبلغ (25) مليار جنيه منها (675) ألف دولار على تسجيلات الأجانب فقط بخلاف الصرف على التعاقد مع الجهازين الفني والإداري
ما نود إن نلفت إليه إنتباه مجلسنا هو أن هذا الصرف المالي الكبير والمرهق يمكن أن تهدره (صافرة ظالمة واحدة أو راية متحاملة) من أحد حكام صلاح .. ولذلك مطلوب بقوة حسم ملف تجاوز وإستهداف لجان الإتحاد خاصة لجنة التحكيم بقيادة الأستاذ صلاح
في (كل) الأعوام السابقة ظل مجلسنا بقيادة الوالي يصرف الكثير من الأموال على فريق الكرة ويفعل كل ما يقود لوضع المريخ في المقدمة
ولكن .. وعند بداية كل موسم يفشل مجلسنا في مواجهة وحسم بلاوي الإتحاد العام المتمثلة في ظلم لجان لجنة البرمجة والشكاوي والتحكيم وخاصة الأخيرة والتى برعت في توجيه مسار كأس الممتاز وفقاً لأمزجة وميول القائمين على إدارتها
مطلوب من مجلسنا وضع حد فاصل ونهائي لترصد (حكام صلاح) حتى لا يجد الجمهور المريخي نفسه مضطراً لأخذ حقوقه بيده عنوةً ليقتص من حكام صلاح ويحسم أفاعيلهم السخيفة
ما نلفت إليه الإنتباه لحكام صلاح وأهل الإتحاد العام وللجميع أن الوضع في التعامل مع ترصد حكام صلاح وبقية لجان الإتحاد الموسم الجديد سيختلف تماماً عما سبق وستختلف اللغة (180) درجة من لغة التخاطب للغة التى تحفظ هيبة وقيمة المريخ النادي العظيم والكبير بإسمه وتأريخه وإرثه ولكن حكام صلاح وبقية لجان الإتحاد العام يخططون لتشويه صورته الزاهية وتصويره بالفريق الضعيف المقدور على النيل منه حتى داخل ملعبه وبين أنصاره
ستختلف لغة أنصار الأحمر الوهاج الجديد كثيراً وحال إضطر الأنصار لأخذ حقوقهم بيدهم فعلى حكام صلاح ألا يلومون إلا أنفسهم
نكتب محذرين ومنذرين حكام صلاح وبقية لجان إتحاد الفشل من التمادي في إستهداف المريخ .. ولا نريد التذكير غداً بالمقولة التى تقول (لا عُذر لمن أُنذِر) ..
يمكن للإخوة في الإتحاد العام ولجانه المتسلطة أن تضمن هدوء تعامل المجلس مع لجانهم المختلفة .. ولكنهم لا يمكنوا أن يضمنوا بأي حال جمهور المريخ خاصة إذا وصل مرحلة الغضب
على أهل إتحاد الفشل أن يتجنبوا ويحذروا غضبة الحليم .. وجمهور المريخ حليم جداً .. ولكن هذا الحُلم إنتهى إلى غير رجعة ولن يكن في مقدوره متسعاً من الحلم
صبرنا كثيراً على إستهداف الإتحاد العام ولجنة التحكيم تحديداً ولكن وداعاً للصمت على الإستهداف والترصد
نكرر تحذيرنا لصلاح وحكامه وبقية لجان الإتحاد العام المتحاملة والمترصدة من مغبة الإستمرار
ونحذر أكثر من فوضى ستعم الشارع الرياضي حال تواصل الإستهداف
ونحذر من كارثة قد تشهدها شوارع العاصمة وبقية مدن السودان حال واصل حكام صلاح إستهداف المريخ
ونُذكِر الأخ صلاح وأهل الإتحاد أن ما نعنيه من ترصد ليس مقصود به ظلم المريخ في مبارياته داخل أو خارج ملعبه وإنما نعنى به أيضاً محاباة المدعوم لأنه المنافس الوحيد للمريخ على البطولات المحلية
محاباة المدعوم تعتبر قمة الإستفزاز والترصد لأنها تساهم في تمييز المدعوم عن المريخ ومنحه ما لا يستحق من نتائج مباريات ويكفي ما فعله السمؤال الفاتح في مباراة الأهلي مدني الشهيرة على ملعب الجزيرة وهو يفعل مل شيء لأجل أن ينتصر المدعوم
الغالبية الغالبة من حكام صلاح ورجال الخطوط ظلوا يقدمون كافة أشكال الدعم للمدعوم أمثال الفاتح السمؤال ومعتز عبد الباسط ومعز أحمد وعلى مستوى رجال الخطوط يعتبر هيثم النور (شقيق عاطف النور مدير الكرة السابق بالهلال) على رأس الداعمين للهلال ويكفي نقضه لهدف مهاجم أهلي شندي محمد كوكو في مرمى المدعوم قبل نهاية المباراة بدقائق معدودة وغيرها من حالات الدعم وقيمة ذلك الهدف أنه كان سيعدل نتيجية المباراة للنمور
المُهم خلاصة حديثنا أن ما ذكرناه ليس بتهديد بل هو تحذير واجب وعلى حكام صلاح الإنتباه والحيطة مما هو آتٍ .. الوضع إختلف .. والظلم فاض وتجاوز الحد ..
جمهور المريخ (سينوب) عن المجلس في أخذ حقوق الزعيم .. وطريقة أخذ الحقوق مفتوحة على مصراعيها بحسب حجم الظلم
توقيعات متفرقة ..

دشن مجلس المريخ أول إجتماعاته من داخل دار الشرطة ببري أمس وقسم قطاعاته إيذاناً بإعلان مواصلة العمل للمرحلة الجديدة وليس لبدايته لأن العمل في الأساس لم يتوقف
ملفات ضخمة تنتظر المجلس في مقدمتها مجلس الشرف المريخي والمول ومشروع أرض الحتانة ومطلوب تعاون الجميع لأجل إنجاز هذه الملفات.. وقبل تعاون الجميع مطلوب إنفعال أعضاء المجلس أنفسهم مع الأمور ومغادرة محطة (الإتكالية) وترك إنجاز المهام الإدارية لمجموعة بعينها
خلال فترة عمل اللجنة في الستة أشهر الأولى تحركت مجموعة بعينها وفي المقابل تقاعست مجموعة أخرى ولم يكن لها أي دور في العمل بل لم تتكرم حتى بحضور الإجتماعات وإكتفت بالمتابعة من الخارج
عضوية مجلس المريخ لا تعنى الفُرجة بقدر ما تعني التحرك والحيوية لأجل تقديم تجربة إدارية تسهم في تقدم الكيان المريخي الكبير
تم إلزام كل عضو بالمجلس بتسديد مبلغ (مائة مليون جنيه) كمساهمة في لتسيير الأوضاع الإدارية
نامل إلتزام كل العضوية بتسديد المبلغ فوراً دون تردد ونعتقد أن العضوية الموجودة حالياً من بينها من يفوق الوالي في الثراء المالي ورغم ذلك ظلت تمارس دوراً سالباً في الدعم
هناك أعضاء فشلوا في الوفاء بإلتزامهم السابق قبل نهاية اللجنة.. فلا يعقل أن يفشل عضو مثل نادر إبراهيم مالك في الوفاء بما إلتزم به
الإعلام سيلاحق الأعضاء حال لم يلتزموا بتسديد إلتزامهم المالي ونأمل عدم الزعل حال تناول الإعلام عدم الوفاء بالمساهمات ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كي بورد
الطيب علي فرح
عفى الله عن ما سلف ..!!

منذ نهاية الموسم الكروي المنصرم .. والذي اعتبره انا وبحسب تقييمي الشخصي موسم فاشل بكل ما تحوي هذه الكلمة من معنى.. موسم لم يختلف عن سابقه كثيرا من حيث المشاكل والأخطاء وسوء إدارة الأزمات التي صاحبته مثل ظله منذ بداية الموسم وحتى نهايته .. منذ تلك اللحظة وانا أمني النفس كل صباح بأن تطالعنا الاخبار بدعوة توجه من اتحاد كرة القدم للمختصين والخبراء  والأندية المشاركة  لتقييم الموسم والوقوف على المشاكل والأخطاء والأزمات ثم  وضع الحلول والاتفاق عليها ولكن للأسف الشديد لم يحدث هذا ولا أظنه يحدث سيما وأن الموسم الجديد قد تقاربت ساعته.. وكأني بالمسؤولين عن ادارة النشاط يعملون باستراتيجية عفى الله عن ما سلف .. والفاتك فوتو ..!!
المجموعة الحالية التي تحكم الاتحاد ربما لا تأبه كثيرا لإجراء تقييم للبطولة وما صاحبها من إخفاقات كبيرة جدا عندما تنظر لفرضية مغادرتهم ( على مضض ) لمقاعدهم السحرية التي يمكنها أن  (تطير) وتحلق عاليا بمن يجلس فيها .. بينما لن تجد المجموعة القادمة الوقت الكافي لإدارة ملف البطولة سيما وأنها سوف تجد العديد من المشاكل والملفات  (الضاربة) في القدم ..!!
وزارة الشباب والرياضة عبر اذرعها عليها ان تضع في اعتبارها هذه المعطيات المهمة جدا وعليها أن تلزم الاتحاد الحالي بإعداد خطة تسليم وتسلم تضمن به مضي الموسم القادم بسلاسة ودون مشاكل .. سيما وأن توقيت الانتخابات يتوافق وتوقيت بدايات الدوري. . وكل ما بني على باطل فهو باطل..!!
يجب أن يحدث هذا بغض النظر عن من سوف يحكم الاتحاد سوى كانت المجموعة الحالية أو مجموعة جديدة .. يجب أن تتأكد الوزارة والمفوضية من أن الأمور سوف تمضي على ما يرام خلال مرحلة (البرزخ)..!!
على الوزارة ان تنتبه ..عدم إجراء تقييم شامل للدوري الممتاز لتلافي أخطاء الموسم السابق .. بالإضافة للأمور المتوقع حدوثها خلال انتخابات اتحاد كرة القدم فبراير القادم كلها مؤشرات تنبئ بنسخة ملتهبة مليئة بالمشاكل والأزمات والانسحابات .. و(اللقيمات )..!!
قف:
من ينسحب هذا الموسم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زمن اضافي
نصرالدين الفاضلابي
مواجهات كازخستان اختبار شامل للقدرة الفنية
*واجه المريخ بالامس فريقا شرسا للغاية يملك كل عناصر الاجادة والحلول والخبرات الكافية لتحقيق الانتصار على اعتى الفرق.
*وبالنظرة الفنية البحتة الى مستوى فريق تابول الكازخستاني يمكن قياس درجة الفائدة التي خرج بها الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء خاصة وان المريخ خسر للمرة الثانية على التوالي من احد عمالقة الكرة الكازخستانية.
*والخسارة امام تابول وبهدفين مقابل هدف امر طبيعي وغير مزعج اذا كانت الفائدة من المباراة بحجم ووزن الخصم الذي واجهناه بالامس.
*ومعروف عن الكرة الكازخستانية السرعة والمهارة العالية والتكتيك الاوربي الصارم وامتلاك ناصية الحلول التي يمكن من خلالها اختراق اي فريق والوصول الى مرماه.
*وهذه هي ميزة الكرة في شرق اروبا ، كرة سريعة وتكتيكة صارمة وتعتمد على القوة وجدية الاداء وفي نفس الوقت تتمتع بالمهارة الكافية لتحقيق تلك الميزات.
*وبالطبع ماحدث للمريخ خلال ثلاث تجارب كازخستانية على التوالي كان اختبار عالي القيمة لخططته وطريقة لعبه ومدى تناسبها مع نجوم الفريق وما سيعتمده جهازهم الفني من تكتيك يستطيع من خلاله بناء اهدافه الدفاعية والهجومية.
*ولو لا معسكر تركيا لما توفرت مثل هذه الاختبارات المفيدة ، ونتمنى ان يكون الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء قد وقف على الكثير من متطلبات العمل الفني في المرحلة الثالثة من الاعداد ولا زال هناك وقت لتعديل الخطة واختبارها.
*ولعل فرصة تغيير خطة اللعب واستراتيجة خوض الاستحقاقات التنافسية مولود شرعي لنعمة التحضيرات المبكرة للموسم الجديد.
*واكاد اجزم بان ما وجده هاي من قراءات فنية لفريقه وفرصة لقياس مقدرات نجومه الفردية والجماعية من مواجهات المريخ الثلاث مع الاندية الكازخستانية ، لم يجده خلال اخر خمسة اسابيع خاضها الفريق في الدوري الممتاز وهو خارج كابينة القيادة مراقبا يدرس في اوضاع فريقه ويقف على مستويات نجومه وقدراتهم الفنية والتكتيكية والخططية.
*ماقدمته الاندية الكازخستانية يعتبر اختبار شامل لكل الامور الفنية والبدينة ومدى قدرة الفريق على القتال في الاستحقاقات المحلية والقارية.
*ورغم ان هناك من ازعجته خسارتين على التوالي الا ان الخسارة في الاعداد نعمة كبيرة خاصة اذا كانت امام فرق تستحق الانتصار مثل الفرق الكازخستانية القوية والمشبعة بخبرات البطولات الاوربية القوية.
*واعتقد بان ما حدث من خسائر يدعم مفكرة انتوني هاي بالمزيد من الملاحظات والعلل حتى يضع الدواء الناجع قبل انطلاقة المنافسات الرسمية.
*ويجب ان لا ننسى بان التدريبات البدنية الشاقة لديها تأثير كبير على اداء اللاعبين وعند تخفيف العبء البدني على اللاعبين في مباريات الدوحة سيظهر المستوى الحقيقي للفرقة الحمراء ولا زال هناك متسع من الوقت ايضا لمعالجة حتى اخطاء مباريات الدوحة وبيننا وبين المباريات التنافسية قرابة الشهر.
*وهناك مباراة سيخوضها المريخ امام فريق الاتحاد السكندري في خواتيم برنامج السياحة والتسوق بمدينة بورتسودان.
*وقد علمنا ايضا بان مجلس الادارة دخل في مفاوضات جادة مع عدد من الاندية الافريقية من ذوي الاوزان الفنية العالية للتباري مع المريخ قبل انطلاقة بطولة الاندية الافريقية التي تجري قرعتها غدا بالقاهرة.
*والاحتكاك الافريقي مطلوب ومطلوب بشدة حتى يقف المدرب ايضا على اداء فريقه امام الاندية الافريقية ليكون ايضا الفكرة الفنية المطلوبة عن طبيعة المريخ في الكار الافريقي.
*وبجانب تلك المواجهات الافريقية ايضا هناك عدد من التجارب الودية مع عدد كبير من الاندية السودانية خاصة تلك الجاهزة بدنيا وفينا.
*واعتقد بان هذا البرنامج كاف لبناء فرقة قوية تستطيع ان تحقق طموحات القاعدة الجماهيرية العريضة لنادي المريخ ، وبذلك يكون مجلس الادارة قد وفر للجهاز الفني كل متطلبات الاعداد الجيد وزاد عليه الكثير.
*وانتوني هاي مطالب بالاستفادة من هذه الاجواء الفنية الرائعة وتحويلها الى انتصارات داوية تهز وجدان المريخاب قبل ان تهز الارض تحت اقدام الخصوم وتعيد تفاصيل موسم 2015م الافريقي الاستثنائي وتزيد عليه بالحصول على البطولة.
*مجلس الادارة قام بواجبه في تهيئة الاجواء والدور والباقي على الجهاز الفني و اللاعبين والجمهور.
*وثقتنا كبيرة في الدور العظيم الذي سيقوم به الجمهور تجاه الفريق واداء الواجب على افضل ما يكون.
*فقط نتمنى من الجهاز الفني واللاعبين استغلال هذه الاجواء الجيدة والمتميزة والمثالية لتقديم موسم حافل بالانتصارات والبطولات على كافة المستويات المحلية والقارية.
اضافة اخيرة :
غدا تنتهي المرحلة الثانية من معسكر المريخ بتركيا لتنتقل البعثة الى دوحة العرب لبداية مرحلة اخرى من الاعداد .. والله ولي التوفيق ..
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 ليمونة :عصام الحاج يروج للوهم عبر الاعلام



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اكد خالد عبدالله حنفي العضو البارز بالتحالف المريخي ان مايروج له امين  لجنة تسيير المريخ الحاليه عبر اï»»عï»»م وهم كبير وï»» سند له من القانون وقال  حنفي ان لجنة التسيير ï»»تملك الحق في دعوة الجمعيه العموميه لï»»نعقاد لمناقشة  اي اجنده ï»»ن الجمعية العمومية لم تنتخب لجنة التسبير او تقوم بتعينها في  الدعوة للجمعيه العموميه نظمها النظام اï»»ساسي للنادي والذي ï»» يعرف معني  للجان التسيير فاï»»صل وحسب النظام اï»»ساسي فان الحق في الدعوة للجمعيه  العموميه مكفول ï»»عضاء النادي المستوفين لشروط المشاركه في الجمعية ومجالس  اï»»داره المنتخبة واضاف خالد : انهم كاعضاء جمعية عمومية يراقبون تحركات  اï»»مين العام للجنة التسيير بعين مفتوحه واي تجاوز للقانون سنذهب بمن يقترفه  الي ساحات العداله للحفاظ علي مكتسبات المريخ من عبث اï»»يدي اï»»ثمه وطالب  حنفي الوزير الوï»»ئي بضرورة التدخل لوقف تجاوزات اï»»مين العام للجنة التسيير  بترويجه للجهل والوهم عبر وسائل اï»»علام . 




كلامك جميل وأنت بتروج لي شنو ؟ ياخي لا تكون ألعوبة في أيدي الهلافيت وتظهر كل ما يكون الهلافيت في محنة لتأتي أنت وتتحفنا بكلامك العسل دا خلاص إرتاح وريحنا معاك لو كنت حقيقي مريخي وبتحب المريخ ما تظهر في الجرائد ولا المواقع الاسفيرية بهذا فقط سوف تنال احترام الجميع ولكن مجرد ظهورك يدل على أنك شخص مدفور لأجندة خفية تريد تدمير الزعيم ولكن هيهات ألعب بقيدك بعيد
                        	*

----------

